# Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion und seine Hardwareanforderungen



## mastersam (16. März 2006)

Diese immer größer werdenden Hardwareanforderungen sehe ich, besonders wenn man die Zukunft betrachtet, doch sehr bedenklich gegenüber.

Ich habe mir vergangegen Oktober eine 7800GTX (MSI) zugelegt und jetzt darf ich hier lesen, dass das Spiel erst ab eben dieser Karte in 1280x1024 Ruckelfrei läuft, womöglich noch ohne Kantenglättung. Selbst Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 läuft nur mit mageren 28 FPS bei 1280x1024 mit 4x FSAA. Eigentlich habe ich erwartet, das mit dieser Karte nach einem halben Jahr noch locker 50 FPS und mehr drin sind. Schließlich hat man für die Karte mehr als 400 Teuros ausgegeben. 
Und erlich gesagt, so gut ist die Grafik von Mittelerde 2 nicht. 

F.E.A.R. war auch so eine Sache. Es lief auf 1280x1024 ohne Kantenglättung mit einer GeForce 7800GTX und AMD 4000+ mit 2 GByte DDR Speicher gerade so eben flüssig, wobei gerade bei Außenarealen trotzdem Ruckler dagewesen sind.

Wo wir bei Unreal Tournament 2007 wären. Die Grafik ist, und da sind sich wohl alle einig, die wahrscheinlich Beste, die es in den nächsten 2 Jahren geben wird. Und um es Ruckelfrei zu Spielen ist laut diverser Quellen ein SLI-System mit zwei 7800GTX, 2GByte Arbeitsspeicher und ein Dual Core Prozessor vom Kaliber  eines X2 4400+-4600+ nötig!

Tja, da hilft wohl nur das: viel Geld sparen und beim Erscheinen der 8xxx GTX zuschlagen. 

Genau in diesem Punkt sehe ich die Konsolen mit einem großem Vorteil. Bei der XBOX 360 braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen, dass etwa ein Call of Duty 2 oder Project Gotham Racing 3 (beide Spiele haben eine fantastische Grafik) ruckelt. Das beste Beispiel ist ein Bekannter, der sich vor kurzem eine Playstation 2 (!) mitsamt SmackDown! vs. RAW 2006 geholt hat. Das Spiel sieht fantastisch aus - kann locker mit PC Titeln aus dem letztem halben Jahr mithalten und das Beste ist - es ruckelt nicht! Gerade bei der PS2 die hardwaretechnisch nun wirklich altbacken ist.

P.S: nach aktuellen Angaben profitiert Oblivion nicht von 512MB Videospeicher.
Auch Dual-Core CPUs oder SLI bzw. CrossFire Systeme sind nur wenig schneller bei Oblivion als Single.


----------



## Kaeksch (16. März 2006)

Also Schlacht um Mittelerde wird bestimmt auf 30BpS limitiert sein..
Bei Oblivion steht ja auch max. Details. Da is dann bestimmt HDR aktiviert und dann kannst AA eh vergessen. Die Sichtweite is bestimmt auch auf  "einmal Sonne und zurück" Niveau. 
FEAR is etwas komisch find ich. Stellenweise läufts wie Butter und an der nächsten Ecke geht die Bildwiederholrate ohne erkennbaren Grund in den Keller. Liegt wohl eher am Spiel als an der Hardware.
Glaub auch nich das die UT07 mit solchen Anforderungen auf den Markt bringen. Die müssen schliesslich an die breite Masse denken. Und die hat bestimmt kein SLI System.
Hör mir auf mit Konsolen. Die PS2 is ja nu mittlerweile echt schlecht. Was da die Bildwiederholraten einbrechen beim spielen is schon echt mies. Die Grafik is auch nie so gut wie auf dem PC. (abgesehen von irgendwelchen billigen Konsolenumsetzungen wo nichts  weiter getan wurde)
Mal sehn wie lang die neue Xbox mithalten kann.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2006)

Kaeksch am 16.03.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hör mir auf mit Konsolen. Die PS2 is ja nu mittlerweile echt schlecht. Was da die Bildwiederholraten einbrechen beim spielen is schon echt mies. Die Grafik is auch nie so gut wie auf dem PC. (abgesehen von irgendwelchen billigen Konsolenumsetzungen wo nichts  weiter getan wurde)
> Mal sehn wie lang die neue Xbox mithalten kann.



Sicherlich ist die PS 2 nicht mehr ganz taufrisch. Wenn man sich allerdings anschaut, was einige Entwickler mit beispielsweise einem God of War oder Black aus der Hardware herausholen, dann geben sich andere Entwckler entweder weniger Mühe oder man darf sich auf Grund von Zeitdruck, Veröffentlichung von PS2 bis PC bedanken.


----------



## DugDanger (16. März 2006)

Also ich kann oblivion auf meinem pc auf keinen fall zocken.
Da es auf der xbox 360 genauso gut aussieht wie auf nem high end pc werd ich mir die xbox 360 wohl oder übel zulegen und am heimischen hdtv zocken.

sicher ist die grafik auf der ps2 bescheiden, aber guck doch mal die Grafik von nem 4-5 jahre alten pc an (so alt is die ps2 doch ungefähr,oder?).

Also ich werd erst mal die Hardeware Entwicklung die nächsten paar Jahre beobachten und die Zeit mit ner 'relativ günstigen' spiele konsole überbrücken.
Hab nämlich genau die selben bedenken wie mastersam.


----------



## generaldanielvonwolf (16. März 2006)

auf meinem pc wirds in dem zustand auf keinen fall  funktonieren, aber zu meinem nächsten geburtstag krieg ich viel geld un dann kauf ich geiles zeug und aufrüstungen


----------



## MisterMeister (16. März 2006)

mastersam am 16.03.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese immer größer werdenden Hardwareanforderungen sehe ich, besonders wenn man die Zukunft betrachtet, doch sehr bedenklich gegenüber.
> 
> Ich habe mir vergangegen Oktober eine 7800GTX (MSI) zugelegt und jetzt darf ich hier lesen, dass das Spiel erst ab eben dieser Karte in 1280x1024 Ruckelfrei läuft, womöglich noch ohne Kantenglättung. Selbst Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 läuft nur mit mageren 28 FPS bei 1280x1024 mit 4x FSAA. Eigentlich habe ich erwartet, das mit dieser Karte nach einem halben Jahr noch locker 50 FPS und mehr drin sind. Schließlich hat man für die Karte mehr als 400 Teuros ausgegeben.
> Und erlich gesagt, so gut ist die Grafik von Mittelerde 2 nicht.
> ...




Wo hast du denn das von Oblivion gelesen? Die Entwickler empfehlen eine Graka ab X1800 oder 6800. (Obwohl selbst eine 6800 Ultra um einiges lahmer ist als ne X1800, aber es geht wohl nur ums HDRR)
Glaub mir, es wird nicht so heiss gegessen wies gekocht wird.
Wie gesagt, Kantenglättung wird sowieso wegfallen wegend HDRR.
Ausserdem bin ich mit 18-20 FPS auch zufrieden, ist ja schleisslich ein Rollenspiel und kein UT oder Quake.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. März 2006)

Wenn sich der User mit der 7800 GTX schon aufregt, was soll dann erst das Gewürm sagen, welches noch mit einer 7800 GT (ich ^^) oder tieferen GraKas rumkurvt? Ich war noch nie der Typ der bei jeder neuen Grafikkartengeneration zugeschlagen hat, und ich werde auch nie so werden. Die 7800 GT bleibt bis Mitte / Ende 2007 auf jeden Fall im Rechner, evtl. wird zuvor noch eine zweite 7800 GT zum Budget-Preis gekauft um ein paar mehr FPS im SLI-Verbund rauszuholen. Aber an den Kauf einer neuen DX10 Grafikkarte denke ich nicht. Warum auch? Extra für Crysis? Damit ich diesen Titel dann viellleicht unter DX10 mit nur 30 FPS spielen kann? Nein. Lächerlich. Aktuelle Spiele laufen akzeptabel schnell mit der 7800 GT und kommende werden dann eben ohne AA oder AF gespielt. Solange der Titel läuft bin ich genügsam wenn es um Details geht.
Wenn überhaupt greife ich erst zur übernächsten Grafikkartengeneration.

Hätte mein alter Rechner keinen Komplettschaden gehabt, so würde ich jetzt immernoch glücklich mit einem XP2000+, 512 MB-Ram und einer GeForce 6 6600 rumkurven. Fear lief damit auf Mid-Details und Titel wie Oblivion wurden gezielt ignoriert. Im Endeffekt spart man ja so auch bares Geld. Jetzt habe ich hier für ~ 1300 Euro einen relativ aktuellen Rechner stehen und alle Welt will mir einreden, dass das System für Titel die noch 2006 erscheinen werden wieder zu langsam ist. 

Sowas ignoriere ich. Ich bin der Kunde. Ich kaufe Titel und Software wann es mir beliebt. Ich lasse mich nicht von neuen Grafiktrends beeinflussen. Dafür sind mir mein Geld und meine Geduld einfach zu schade. Dann läuft Oblivion halt nicht, oder UT2K7 ruckelt. Pech, dann kaufe ich die Software eben nicht. Gibt ja genügend Spiele auf dem Markt die auch ohne High-End Graka und 4200 MHz CPUs Spaß machen. Die Zeiten wo ich noch jedes neue Spiel direkt spielen wollte sind zum Glück vorbei...

Demnach sehe ich dem Release von Oblivion und Co. gelassen gegenüber. Wenns läuft ist's gut. Wenn nicht dann habe ich halt Pech gehabt und ich nutze meinen X2 4200+ weiterhin nur für Source-Games. Die laufen immerhin konstant mit ~ 100 FPS. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. März 2006)

Also ich denk mal mit meinem neuen PC hab ich keine probleme  

4,8 GHZ
2GB DDR400
Radeon X1800XT 512 MB

ich denk das sollte auf max details flüssig laufen


----------



## Tobi82 (16. März 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2006 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich der User mit der 7800 GTX schon aufregt, was soll dann erst das Gewürm sagen, welches noch mit einer 7800 GT (ich ^^) oder tieferen GraKas rumkurvt? Ich war noch nie der Typ der bei jeder neuen Grafikkartengeneration zugeschlagen hat, und ich werde auch nie so werden. Die 7800 GT bleibt bis Mitte / Ende 2007 auf jeden Fall im Rechner, evtl. wird zuvor noch eine zweite 7800 GT zum Budget-Preis gekauft um ein paar mehr FPS im SLI-Verbund rauszuholen. Aber an den Kauf einer neuen DX10 Grafikkarte denke ich nicht. Warum auch? Extra für Crysis? Damit ich diesen Titel dann viellleicht unter DX10 mit nur 30 FPS spielen kann? Nein. Lächerlich. Aktuelle Spiele laufen akzeptabel schnell mit der 7800 GT und kommende werden dann eben ohne AA oder AF gespielt. Solange der Titel läuft bin ich genügsam wenn es um Details geht.
> Wenn überhaupt greife ich erst zur übernächsten Grafikkartengeneration.
> 
> Hätte mein alter Rechner keinen Komplettschaden gehabt, so würde ich jetzt immernoch glücklich mit einem XP2000+, 512 MB-Ram und einer GeForce 6 6600 rumkurven. Fear lief damit auf Mid-Details und Titel wie Oblivion wurden gezielt ignoriert. Im Endeffekt spart man ja so auch bares Geld. Jetzt habe ich hier für ~ 1300 Euro einen relativ aktuellen Rechner stehen und alle Welt will mir einreden, dass das System für Titel die noch 2006 erscheinen werden wieder zu langsam ist.
> ...


Du hast vollkommen recht. Ich hab nen P4 4Ghz, 2Gb Ram und ne Geforce 6800 und hatte bisher kein Spiel was nicht flüssig lief. Ich muss nicht in 1280x1024 zocken. 1024x768 tut es doch auch. 
Und ich spiele Oblivion lieber in reduzierten Details als gar nicht oder ein Paar Tausend € für die Hardware auszugeben.
Dann stellt man den Detailregler eben auf Mittel.


----------



## frogi (16. März 2006)

@mistermeister: war nicht eine x800 empfohlen?
@KAEPS133: Geht dir jetzt einer ab ?


----------



## Bart09 (16. März 2006)

Doch ne x800 war empfohlen. Was meint ihr wie gut ich es spielen kann? System siehe sig.


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. März 2006)

Ich kaufe mir auch nichts, was mit meinem System (s.u.) nicht laeuft, da kommten allerdings bald eine 2. HDD und 512 MB Ram rein.


----------



## doceddy (16. März 2006)

die beste lösung für menschen, die nicht ihr ganzes geld in hardwareinvestierung stecken ( ich ), wäre das spiel zusätzlich mit einem dx8 oder 7 modus zu entwickeln, wie es bei HL² titeln und CoD2 gemacht wurde.


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. März 2006)

doceddy am 16.03.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> die beste lösung für menschen, die nicht ihr ganzes geld in hardwareinvestierung stecken ( ich ), wäre das spiel zusätzlich mit einem dx8 oder 7 modus zu entwickeln, wie es bei HL² titeln und CoD2 gemacht wurde.



Stimmt, das lief mit meiner alten 9700 besser als mit meiner jetzigen Graka. Aber das waere ja mit Arbeit verbunden...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2006)

SuicideVampire am 16.03.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, das lief mit meiner alten 9700 besser als mit meiner jetzigen Graka. Aber das waere ja mit Arbeit verbunden...


Ist sicherlich ne feine Sache, daß sich Half Life 2 so gut an die Hardware anpassen läßt. Hat allerdings auch dementsprechende Nachteile für die Entwickler. So können sich eben nicht nur auf Dx 9 Code konzentrieren und diesen möglichst optimieren, sondern arbeiten ne ganze Zeit über mit Implementierungen für schwächere Karten. Diese Freiheit vier Jahre oder länger an einem Spiel zu arbeiten können sich kaum Entwickler leisten. DX 9 Karten gibt es nun ja auch schone eine ganze Weile auf dem Markt und inzwischen mehr als preiswert. Wer da ne 3 Jahre oder noch ältere Karte hat, der muß vermutlich sowieso die CPU aufrüsten. Wem das aber alles zu teuer ist, der sollte einsehen, daß PC Spielen bedeutet laufend neue Hardware kaufen zu müssen. So ist das PC-Spieler-Leben eben. PC bedeutet nicht Optimierung, keine feste Hardware und ist daher leider laufend mit Ausgaben verbunden.


----------



## Iceman (16. März 2006)

doceddy am 16.03.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> die beste lösung für menschen, die nicht ihr ganzes geld in hardwareinvestierung stecken ( ich ), wäre das spiel zusätzlich mit einem dx8 oder 7 modus zu entwickeln, wie es bei HL² titeln und CoD2 gemacht wurde.



So nebenbei  Oblivion wird wohl erst mit einer Grafikkarte laufen die SM2.0 kann. Ergo sind alle nicht DX9 Grafikkarten aussen vor.

Zitat aus dem offiziellen Forum (welches grad down ist):


> Chipsets that will NEVER work:
> Intel Extreme, Intel Extreme 2, as well as most integrated graphics chipsets
> GeForce 2, GeForce 3, GeForce 4MX, GeForce 4 Ti
> Radeon 7xxx, Radeon 8500, Radeon 9000, Radeon 9100, Radeon 9200, Radeon 9250


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. März 2006)

Es ist mir trotzdem recht lieb, nicht alle 1-2 Jahr mehrere hundert Euro nur fuer die Graka auszugeben, ich bin ein Student mit einem Studentenrechner


----------



## Spassbremse (16. März 2006)

Ich folge getreu dem Motto: "Nix wird so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird."

Wenn Oblivion nicht allzu schlecht programmiert wurde, läuft es auf aktuellen Rechnern sicherlich mehr als zufriedenstellend. Kein Hersteller kann es sich erlauben, für die Masse der Konsumenten technisch unspielbare Titel auf den Markt zu werfen - oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft daran, dass das Gros der PC-Besitzer UND Spieler jährlich die Hardware updatet?   

Zum Thema SuM2 sag ich nur: schnell entwickeltes, unoptimiertes, plattformübergreifendes EA-Sequel, da kann ja nix Gutes bei rauskommen...  

Ich denke, dieser umfassende Post aus dem Entwicklerforum lässt einige hier beruhigt aufatmen
Klickst Du

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Stubborn (16. März 2006)

Tja wenn man bei der Hardeware immer versucht das neueste/schnellste zu haben, wird man nur eins und zwar:

arm und genervt

ich hab mein sys (siehe Profil) schon seit über 2 jahren ( graka 1,5 Jahre) und kann immer noch alles zocken, vl hier und da ist ein regler nicht auf max und meine augen werden statt 8x nur mit 2x AA verwöhnt, aber das ist mir schei** egal, denn der spielspass ist der selbe!

vielleicht kauf ich mir im herbst nen dualcore, wenn AMD und Intel die neuen Prozzis vorgestellt haben, weil dann wirds sicher günstig zum aufrüsten..


mfg stubborn


----------



## first (16. März 2006)

KAEPS133 am 16.03.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denk mal mit meinem neuen PC hab ich keine probleme
> 
> 4,8 GHZ
> 2GB DDR400
> ...



Äh, 4,8 Ghz O.o
meinst du den 4800+ von AMD? Der hat aber einen Realtakt von 2,4 Ghz oder so.


----------



## babajager (16. März 2006)

mastersam am 16.03.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese immer größer werdenden Hardwareanforderungen sehe ich, besonders wenn man die Zukunft betrachtet, doch sehr bedenklich gegenüber.
> 
> Ich habe mir vergangegen Oktober eine 7800GTX (MSI) zugelegt und jetzt darf ich hier lesen, dass das Spiel erst ab eben dieser Karte in 1280x1024 Ruckelfrei läuft, womöglich noch ohne Kantenglättung. Selbst Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 läuft nur mit mageren 28 FPS bei 1280x1024 mit 4x FSAA. Eigentlich habe ich erwartet, das mit dieser Karte nach einem halben Jahr noch locker 50 FPS und mehr drin sind. Schließlich hat man für die Karte mehr als 400 Teuros ausgegeben.
> Und erlich gesagt, so gut ist die Grafik von Mittelerde 2 nicht.
> ...



Nächste Woche werden wir es alle wissen:

1. Was das Game Grafisch und Spielerisch zu Bieten hat u.
2. Wie es mit der Performance wirklich Aussieht, also Abwarten.

Ich für meinen Teil habe kein Problem damit...

1. In 1024*768 zu Zocken.
2. AF und AA abzuschalten.
3. HDR und Bloom Effeckte braucht eh keiner (jetzt mal ehrlich)
4. Die Sichtweite kann man ruhig mal etwas Runterschrauben.
5. Nicht Ultraaufgelöste Texturen tuhen es auch.

Also Leute nur mal ganz Locker bleiben das Game wirt schon Laufen.

Take it Easy and Have Fun 

mfg babajager.


----------



## Nixup (16. März 2006)

babajager am 16.03.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> mastersam am 16.03.2006 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 - 3 seh ich genauso!
4 und 5 allerdings nich ^^ !
Aber des wird schon laufen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2006)

babajager am 16.03.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. In 1024*768 zu Zocken.
> 2. AF und AA abzuschalten.
> 3. HDR und Bloom Effeckte braucht eh keiner (jetzt mal ehrlich)
> 4. Die Sichtweite kann man ruhig mal etwas Runterschrauben.
> 5. Nicht Ultraaufgelöste Texturen tuhen es auch.


Warum nicht gleich wieder in 2D Grafik spielen? 
Sicherlich bzw. hoffentlich hält ein Oblivion auch neben der Grafik das, was die Ankündigungen versprechen. Aber bombastisch präsentiert wäre schon das Tüpfelchen auf dem "i".


----------



## Tamriel-333 (16. März 2006)

Ich habe einen Athlon 2800+
                eine Geforce 6800LE
                1280 MB DDR 400 Ram


Kann ich Oblivion flüssig spielen


----------



## Tobi82 (16. März 2006)

Tamriel-333 am 16.03.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einen Athlon 2800+
> eine Geforce 6800LE
> 1280 MB DDR 400 Ram
> 
> ...


Wie schon weiter oben angesprochen. Solange du dich mit etwas niedrigeren Einstellungen zufrieden gibts natürlich.
Diese Ultra hohen anforderungen bezogen sich auf die absoluten max. Einstellungen die eh kein Mensch braucht.


----------



## MisterMeister (16. März 2006)

KAEPS133 am 16.03.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denk mal mit meinem neuen PC hab ich keine probleme
> 
> 4,8 GHZ
> 2GB DDR400
> ...





Denk ich auch, wobei eigentlich nur die Graka wichtig ist


----------



## MisterMeister (16. März 2006)

Tobi82 am 16.03.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Tamriel-333 am 16.03.2006 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da ist schon was wahres dran, wobei mann meistens zwischen ultra hoch und mittelhoch keinen Unterschied erkennt.
Abr sooooo gut ist die Grafik nicht da sie eine x1900xtx ausreizen würde. Wenn schon, dann ist die Engine einfach shice programmiert.
Von der Landschafts-Wetter Grafik her sehen teilweise 3 Jahre alte Stalker Bilder "echter" aus. NAtürlcihist die Sichtweite in Oblivion ungeschlagen, auch wenn die Details schwinden.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. März 2006)

babajager am 16.03.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. In 1024*768 zu Zocken.
> 2. AF und AA abzuschalten.
> 3. HDR und Bloom Effeckte braucht eh keiner (jetzt mal ehrlich)
> 4. Die Sichtweite kann man ruhig mal etwas Runterschrauben.
> ...



Zu 1.: Auf meinem TFT sieht alles andere als 1280x1024 scheisse aus 
 

2. Jo, kann man in höheren Auflösungen eh verzichten.

3. Naaaaaaja, das ist es ja gerade, was neue Spiele so *hübsch* macht   

4. Müsste ich jetzt im direkten Vergleich sehen. Aber prinzipiell geb' ich Dir recht.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## babajager (16. März 2006)

Spassbremse am 16.03.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> babajager am 16.03.2006 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja die Native Auflösung eines TFT ist schon blöd, ist bei mir aber auch der Fall .


----------



## Iceman (16. März 2006)

babajager am 16.03.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. In 1024*768 zu Zocken.
> 2. AF und AA abzuschalten.
> 3. HDR und Bloom Effeckte braucht eh keiner (jetzt mal ehrlich)
> 4. Die Sichtweite kann man ruhig mal etwas Runterschrauben.
> 5. Nicht Ultraaufgelöste Texturen tuhen es auch..



1. 1280x960 ist mir lieber, ist die höchste Auflösung die mein Monitor mit 85 Hz schafft ^^
2. Nur über meine Leiche! Ohne AA und AF spiele ich nur noch Spiele wo es nicht funktioniert. Und AA wird mit HDR in Oblivion ja nicht gehen.
3. Oh doch. Immerhin ist das nen RPG und da solls schon so realistisch wie möglich aussehen. Ob ich lieber HDR oder Bloom + AA nehme entscheide ich im Spiel.
4. Nö 
5. Nö 

Bei Oblivion kommts net so darauf an dauernd hohe FPS zu haben, ist ja nen RPG, wenn auch ein teilweise Actionlastiges, darum möcht ich schon soviel Eyecandy wie möglich.


----------



## Zubunapy (16. März 2006)

Kaeksch am 16.03.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Schlacht um Mittelerde wird bestimmt auf 30BpS limitiert sein..
> Bei Oblivion steht ja auch max. Details. Da is dann bestimmt HDR aktiviert und dann kannst AA eh vergessen. Die Sichtweite is bestimmt auch auf  "einmal Sonne und zurück" Niveau.
> FEAR is etwas komisch find ich. Stellenweise läufts wie Butter und an der nächsten Ecke geht die Bildwiederholrate ohne erkennbaren Grund in den Keller. Liegt wohl eher am Spiel als an der Hardware.


Hä??? Fear mit 1280x1024 und achtfachem AF plus zwofachem AA nie unter 28 Frames!!! und das bei 7800gt und 3500+ incl 1Gig RAM!!!! Wie issn euer Sys eingerichtet, dass es bei solcher Hardware so mies läuft?? Also ich mach mir bei Oblivion keine Sorgen. Wird schon laufen! Obwohl: Morrowind hatte ja auch horrende Anforderungen. Selbst mit meinem "alten" Rechner (XP3000+, ein Gig und 6600gt) der ja für damalige Verhältnisse einen Traum darstellt, lief es nie wirklich flüssig. Aber, abwarten...
Und auch UT07 wird noch optimiert werden. Das wird schon laufen!! Keine Bange!


----------



## Deepfall (16. März 2006)

Vielleicht gehört das nicht zum thema aber mich würde es wirklich interessieren ob Oblivion Dualcore optimiert ist. Ich habe schon gegoogelt aber nix gefunden. Vielleicht weiss einer von euch besser bescheid. Und wenn ja was genau sollte dann der 2. Kern übernhemen, Physik?


----------



## Zubunapy (16. März 2006)

Deepfall am 16.03.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht gehört das nicht zum thema aber mich würde es wirklich interessieren ob Oblivion Dualcore optimiert ist. Ich habe schon gegoogelt aber nix gefunden. Vielleicht weiss einer von euch besser bescheid. Und wenn ja was genau sollte dann der 2. Kern übernhemen, Physik?


Hab vorhin gelesen, dass weder SLI noch Dualcore was bringen werden... War hier im fred


----------



## Spassbremse (16. März 2006)

Zubunapy am 16.03.2006 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst mit meinem "alten" Rechner (XP3000+, ein Gig und 6600gt) der ja für damalige Verhältnisse einen Traum darstellt, lief es nie wirklich flüssig. Aber, abwarten...



Definiere flüssig, bitte! 
Auf meinem P4 2.6 GHz HT, 1GB RAM und (damals) Radeon 9800 Pro lief es mit max. Settings flüssig spielbar. Hatte nie FRAPS laufen; aber nach *Gefühl* waren es immer >25fps.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Zubunapy (16. März 2006)

Spassbremse am 16.03.2006 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 16.03.2006 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kein Thema: fraps sagte mir 15 bis maximal 23 Frames. Besonders Balmora war richtig lahm!!! Grade mal 9 Frames kamen da zu Stande. OHNE Qualitätseinstellungen oder MIT!!! Das war scheiß egal!!!   zu der Programmierung


----------



## Iceman (16. März 2006)

Deepfall am 16.03.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht gehört das nicht zum thema aber mich würde es wirklich interessieren ob Oblivion Dualcore optimiert ist. Ich habe schon gegoogelt aber nix gefunden. Vielleicht weiss einer von euch besser bescheid. Und wenn ja was genau sollte dann der 2. Kern übernhemen, Physik?



Jo, dass Spiel nutzt mehrere Cores.


----------



## Iceman (16. März 2006)

Zubunapy am 16.03.2006 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Thema: fraps sagte mir 15 bis maximal 23 Frames. Besonders Balmora war richtig lahm!!! Grade mal 9 Frames kamen da zu Stande. OHNE Qualitätseinstellungen oder MIT!!! Das war scheiß egal!!!   zu der Programmierung



Tjo, da war eben deine CPU überlastet. Morrowind ist ein Spiel wo die Grafikkarte fast egal ist und grade in Städten, wo viele NPCs rumrennen, ist die CPU Last am höchsten.


----------



## MisterMeister (16. März 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Spiel bei mir einigermassen flüssig laufen wird, ich habe solche Angst     (System siehe Signatur)


----------



## kingston (16. März 2006)

Iceman am 16.03.2006 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjo, da war eben deine CPU überlastet. Morrowind ist ein Spiel wo die Grafikkarte fast egal ist und grade in Städten, wo viele NPCs rumrennen, ist die CPU Last am höchsten.



Irgendwo weiter oben im Thread sagte jemand genau das Gegenteil.  
Das Einzige was mir Sorgen macht ist mein 2,53Ghz  P4. 
1Gig Ram und X800XL dürften ja ganz gut gehen, aber der Prozzi... 
Ich kauf mir aber nicht wegen einem Spiel ne 360er. Wo doch im Nov. die PS3 rauskommt.


----------



## MisterMeister (17. März 2006)

*TES 4: Oblivion wird weder Dualcore unterstützen noch davon profitiern.*

Ich denke, dies wurde schon oft Genug von den von Entwicklern erwähnt


----------



## kraeh (17. März 2006)

MisterMeister am 16.03.2006 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Spiel bei mir einigermassen flüssig laufen wird, ich habe solche Angst     (System siehe Signatur)




wieviel hat der rechner gekostet und wo haste den her?? so einen hol ich mir  
ich hoffe der war unter ner fantastillion


----------



## MisterMeister (17. März 2006)

kraeh am 17.03.2006 02:07 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 16.03.2006 23:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ ^ Das war ja nur ein Scherz, von so einem Rechenr kann ich nur träumen, jedoch ist es theoretisch mögliche so einen zusammenzubauen, alle teile gibts bei Alternate   
Kosten würde das ganze: (mit 2 GTX statt gt)  ca. zarte 4000 Euro! (ohne Gehäuse, Neztteil und optische laufwerke)


----------



## Tobi82 (17. März 2006)

Iceman am 16.03.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> babajager am 16.03.2006 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die effekte sind zwar ganz toll, natürlich. ABer das Spielgefühl ist doch wichtiger als die Grafik. Ich bin auch froh wenn ich eine Tolle Grafik auf meinem Bildschirm habe.
Aber das Spielgefühl ist mir wichtiger.
Das beste Beispiel dafür ist, das Monkey Island 1 immer noch zu meinen Lieblingsspielen zählt.
Die Grafik ist von der Rückseite des Monds, aber das Spielgefühl ist genial.
So geht es mir auch bei anderen Spielen.
Aber trotzdem ich hab nichts gegen gute Grafik


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. März 2006)

Tobi82 am 17.03.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die effekte sind zwar ganz toll, natürlich. ABer das Spielgefühl ist doch wichtiger als die Grafik. Ich bin auch froh wenn ich eine Tolle Grafik auf meinem Bildschirm habe.
> Aber das Spielgefühl ist mir wichtiger.
> Das beste Beispiel dafür ist, das Monkey Island 1 immer noch zu meinen Lieblingsspielen zählt.
> Die Grafik ist von der Rückseite des Monds, aber das Spielgefühl ist genial.
> ...



Kann dir nur zustimmen. Hübsche Grafik ist ein toller Zusatz, aber kein muss. Die Grafik beachtet man doch eh nur in den ersten Minuten, wenn dann kein ordentliches Gameplay dahinter steckt, wirds doch schnell langweilig. Aber bei Oblivion ist das ja (hoffentlich) anders.


----------



## Tobi82 (17. März 2006)

Zubunapy am 16.03.2006 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 16.03.2006 21:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss ich dir Recht geben. Auf meinen System (3Ghz, 2Gb Ram, Geforce 6800) hab ich recht häufig nachladepausen und Ruckeln (vor allem in Balmora).
Da stand der regler auf max. Also hab ich die Details reduziert im Glauben es liefe dann flüssig. Aber nein ich hatte 2 Fps!!! unterschied von der min. zur max. Einstellung.
Das ist wirklich ne schlechte programmierung.


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 17.03.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Tobi82 am 17.03.2006 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muss ich Dir rechtgeben, ich hatte schon zu viele Spiele, die nur als Grafikdemos taugten    Da spiele ich dann doch lieber ein aelteres, aber wirklich gutes RPG wie Gothic II...


----------



## doceddy (17. März 2006)

noch ein beispiel dafür dass die grafik nicht das wichtigste ist:  hab farcry und HL² mit einer geforce 4 mx und 256 mb ram durchgespielt, ohne mich irgendwie über die grafik zu beschweren. umso mehr hat es laune gemacht, als ich meine 5700 ultra bekommen hab 
 .


----------



## frogi (17. März 2006)

MisterMeister am 17.03.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> kraeh am 17.03.2006 02:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*mit der hand an die stirn tipp*


----------



## machbetmachallabett (17. März 2006)

Ich werd verrückt auf welchem hohen Niveau man Jammern kann. Wie kann man sagen dass man NUR mit einer 7800GT spielt. Also nee...
Schaut euch mein System an:

P4 3,0 GHz
6600 GT
1024 MB Ram

Ich weiß nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt. AA und AF sieht man doch gar nicht wenn man normal spielt (ich zumindest nicht). Oder seid ihr so Leute die den Monitor mit der Lupe absuchen nur um ein paar geglättete Kanten zu finden. 

Ich freu mich auch wahnsinnig auf das Spiel und ich kann gerne auf ein bisschen Sichtweite verzichten. Zur Not würde ich sogar in 800x600 spielen, hab ich auch kein Problem mit.
Als Gothic 2 rauskam hab ich des erstmal ein Jahr lang auf nem Rechner mit 1 Ghz, und 192 MB Ram gespielt. Ich stand nach 2 Schritten im Nebel und es hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Also lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf und regt euch ab. Laufen wirds bei den meisten auf jeden Fall und der Rest ist sowieso zweitrangig.


----------



## Thodin_33 (17. März 2006)

machbetmachallabett am 17.03.2006 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt. AA und AF sieht man doch gar nicht wenn man normal spielt (ich zumindest nicht). Oder seid ihr so Leute die den Monitor mit der Lupe absuchen nur um ein paar geglättete Kanten zu finden.



Das finde ich allerdings auch. AF bemerkt man schon mal gar nicht, obwohl es massig Performance frisst (macht es mal an/aus -> Screenshoot -> und vergleicht). Das mache ich immer aus. AA ist ziemlich hohl, wenn man sowieso auf einer hohen Auflösung jenseits der 1024x768 spielt. Da sieht man eh keine Pixeltreppen mehr an den Rändern. Verzichtet man auf diesen Nepp, kann ich Dinge maxen die wirklich wichtig sind: Details, Sichtweite (ganz wichtig für mich) und Texturquali.


----------



## Zubunapy (17. März 2006)

Thodin_33 am 17.03.2006 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 17.03.2006 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei AA geb ich euch recht! Es heißt ja nicht umsonst so. AA= Scheiße, jedenfalls bei Kleinkindern!!!
Aber AF sieht einfach geil aus, jedenfalls ab 8x, vorher isses albern, aber dann wirds richtig fett. bei Morrowind wurde das Spiel dadurch gleich noch glaubwürdiger.


----------



## Nixup (18. März 2006)

Zubunapy am 17.03.2006 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Thodin_33 am 17.03.2006 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn AF  ? Kenn mich damit net so aus! Ich stell einfach immer alles auf max ^^ !
Auch dieses HDR und so kram, was is des eigentlich genau?


----------



## muertel (18. März 2006)

also, werd mal versuchen dir klarheit zu verschaffen, wenn ich blödsinn schreibe, reisst mir nicht den kopf ab   

AF: anisotropische filterung, bewirkt dass Texturen wenn man sie in einem spitzen winkel betrachtet in der tiefe nicht unscharf/verschwommen werden.

AA: Anti-Aliasing, auch allgemein als Kantenglättung bekannt    bei kanten sieht man manchmal so kleine treppchen, werden mit aa beseitigt...wenn du half life 2 gespielt hast, dort gibt es massig maschendrahtzäune...mach mal AA aus und dann AA ein, du wirst den Unterschied merken

HDR: High Dynamic Range Rendering, ist eine Technik, die es erlaubt in Spielen realistische Überblendungseffekte bei grellen Lichtquellen zu simulieren! Schön zu sehen bei NFS: Most wanted, wenn du aus einem tunnel rast wirst du schön geblendet, auch wenn du in die sonne schaust... verfügbar noch bei Far cry (mit patch), half life 2: lost coast...gratis über steam zu beziehen. 

hoffe geholfen und alles richtig erklärt zu haben   


mfg


----------



## mastersam (18. März 2006)

muertel am 18.03.2006 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> also, werd mal versuchen dir klarheit zu verschaffen, wenn ich blödsinn schreibe, reisst mir nicht den kopf ab
> 
> AF: anisotropische filterung, bewirkt dass Texturen wenn man sie in einem spitzen winkel betrachtet in der tiefe nicht unscharf/verschwommen werden.
> 
> ...



Alles soweit richtig, bis auf die Sache mit High Dynamic Range und Need for Speed Most Wanted. Denn bei NfS: MW gibt es zwar diese hübschen Lichteffekte, doch das was zu sehen ist, ist kein echtes HDR Redering.
Sondern das Spiel benutzt eine Art HDR, das auch gut aussieht, doch es kostet nur ein Minimum der Leistung eines HDR. 
Außerdem kann man so auch Anti-Aliasing hinzuschalten!


----------



## MisterMeister (18. März 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.oblivionworld.de/oblivio...d=140&Itemid=45

Minimale Grafikeinstellungen:
Die Auflösung beträgt 800x600.


Intel Pentium 4 2.0GHz, Celeron 2.6GHz, AthlonXP 2000+, oder Pentium M 1.2GHz
Jeder AMD Sempron, AMD Athlon64, AMD Athlon64 X2, AMD Opteron Intel Pentium D, Intel Core Solo, oder Intel Core werden ebenfalls mit diesen Einstellungen laufen.
512 MB RAM
GeForce FX 5700, Radeon 9600, oder andere ähnliche Grafikkarten
Die Grafikkarte muss mind. 128MB Grafik RAM; 256MB oder mehr besitzen
Windows XP (auch 64 Bit-Edition) oder Windows 2000
8X DVD-ROM oder DVD-Brenner
4,6 GB Festplattenspeicher

Mittlere Grafikeinstellungen:
Die Auflösung beträgt 1024x768.



Intel Pentium 4 2.5GHz, Celeron D 3.0GHz, AthlonXP 2500+, oder Pentium M 1.5GHz
Jeder AMD Sempron, AMD Athlon64, AMD Athlon64 X2, AMD Opteron Intel Pentium D, Intel Core Solo, oder Intel Core Duo werden ebenfalls laufen
1024MB (1 GByte) RAM
GeForce 6600GT, Radeon 9800 Pro oder eine andere ähnliche Grafikkarte
Die Grafikkarte muss mindestens 128 MB Grafikkartenspeicher (Grafikkarten RAM) oder mehr aufweisen können
Windows XP (auch 64 Bit-Edition) oder Windows 2000
8X DVD-ROM oder DVD-Brenner
4,6 GB Festplattenspeicher
Hohe Grafikeinstellung:
Diese Einstellungen sind auf gleicher Höhe mit der Xbox 360-Version (die Auflösung beträgt 1280x1024).



Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz with hyper-threading, Celeron D 3.4GHz, Sempron 3300+, AthlonXP 3200+, Athlon64 2800+, or Pentium M / Core Solo 1.73GHz
Jeder AMD Opteron, oder andere Dual-Core Prozessor wird laufen

1024MB (1GB) RAM
GeForce 6800GS, Radeon X800XL, oder andere ähnliche High-End Grafikkarten die Shadermodel 3.0 unterstützen
Die Grafikkarte muss mindestens 256 MB Grafikkartenspeicher (Grafikkarten RAM) oder mehr aufweisen können
Windows XP (auch 64 Bit-Edition) oder Windows 2000
8X DVD-ROM oder DVD-Brenner
4,6 GB Festplattenspeicher

Ulitimativ Hohe Grafikeinstellungen: 
Hierfür benötigst du einen High-End PC und kannst auf der Auflösung 1600x1200 spielen (ca.60 Bilder/Sekunde; alle Einstellungen auf maximal).



Intel Pentium D 3.2GHz, Core Duo 1.73GHz, Athlon64 X2 3800+, Opteron 165, ähnliche oder bessere Multi-Core Prozessoren
1024MB (1 GByte) RAM
Radeon X1900XT oder ähnliche High-End Grafikkarten
Die Grafikkarte muss mindestens 512 MB Grafikkartenspeicher (Grafikkarten RAM) aufweisen können
Windows XP (auch 64 Bit-Edition) oder Windows 2000
8X DVD-ROM oder DVD-Brenner
4,6 GB Festplattenspeicher
Inoffiziell unterstützte Grafikkarten:



GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5800, GeForce FX 5900 & GeForce FX 5950
GeForce PCX 5300, GeForce PCX 5700, & GeForce PCX 5900
GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500, GeForce 6600, GeForce 6610 & GeForce 6800
GeForce 7300, GeForce 7600, GeForce 7800 & GeForce 7900
Radeon 9500, Radeon 9550, Radeon 9600, Radeon 9700 & Radeon 9800
Radeon X300, Radeon X550, Radeon X600, Radeon X700, Radeon X800 & Radeon X850
Radeon X1300, Radeon X1600, Radeon X1800 & Radeon X1900
Intel GMA 900, Intel GMA 950, GeForce 6100 IGP, GeForce 6150 IGP, & Radeon Xpress 200 integrierte Grafik
Grafikkarten mit denen Oblivion nicht laufen wird



Intel Extreme, Intel Extreme 2, genauso wie weitere integrierte Grafikkarten
GeForce 2, GeForce 3, GeForce 4MX, GeForce 4 Ti
Radeon 7xxx, Radeon 8500, Radeon 9000, Radeon 9100, Radeon 9200, Radeon 9250
Welches System benutzen die Entwickler? 

Wir kennen nur ein paar von den Maschinen die die Entwickler benutzen um Oblivion zu spielen, allerdings hatte eine deutsche Computerzeitschrift einen dieser PCs mitgeliefert bekommen, und daher gehen wir davon aus, dass die Entwickler mit diesen Hardware-Komponenten die Screenshots und Videos aufgezeichnet haben.


Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz with hyper-threading technology
1024MB RAM
ATi Radeon 9800 Pro, AGP with 256MB video RAM


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. März 2006)

Besser kann man den Text auf der Webseite lesen.

Wer das Original sehen möchte, der sollte hier im Forum schauen. Wichtig daran wäre auf jeden Fall zu wissen, daß es sich dabei nicht vollständig um offizielle Angaben handelt.


> In this case, this is effectively the forum’s unofficial hardware thread for gamers. More specifically, people are looking over their systems, and rather than the simple “yes/no” answer to whether they’ll run Oblivion, (a quick check at the SRTest website can tell you that) but rather, just how well they’ll be able to do so, and also gather advice on how to optimize things, or get upgrades geared toward Oblivion, and gaining general knowledge of how their machines, or even computer hardware in general, work.



Dennoch ein SEHR informativer Thread.


----------



## Tobi82 (18. März 2006)

MisterMeister am 18.03.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> ATi Radeon 9800 Pro, AGP with 256MB video RAM


Ganz gute aufstellung, aber ein Fehler.
Oblivion wird nur unter Win Xp laufen.
http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=448720

*Edit Nali*: Deswegen muß man aber NICHT alles quoten du Nase.


----------



## olstyle (18. März 2006)

Tobi82 am 18.03.2006 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz gute aufstellung, aber ein Fehler.
> Oblivion wird nur unter Win Xp laufen.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=448720


Laut den offiziellen Specs läuft es auch auf Windows 2000:
http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/oblivion_faq.htm
Nach den obrigen Angaben würde mein system für Xbox 360 Niveau reichen   , wobei es echterstaunlich ist dass selbst bei maximal-Einstellungen angeblich nur 1gb-Ram gebraucht werden. Erst recht wundert mich, dass die letzden Videos angeblich nur das Niveau einer 9800Pro zeigen :-o , da erwartet und ja noch einiges .
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Tobi82 (18. März 2006)

olstyle am 18.03.2006 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Tobi82 am 18.03.2006 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 5 Tagen werden wir sehen ob es auf Win2000 läuft.
Guck nmal in die PC Games 3/06 da steht in dem Bericht über Oblivion das es die Tester auch gewundert hat, das man nur 1Gb ram braucht.


----------



## frogi (18. März 2006)

woher hast du das mit der 9800 pro her ?


----------



## olstyle (18. März 2006)

frogi am 18.03.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> woher hast du das mit der 9800 pro her ?


Siehe Text oben, hier mal funtionierender Link dazu:
http://www.oblivionworld.de/oblivionworld/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Itemid=45


----------



## hibbicon (18. März 2006)

Und alle, die den englischen Thread nicht lesen wollen, ist hier : http://www.srtest.com/referrer/srtest die digitalisietre Version eurer schlimmsten Alpträume, wobei die Aussagekraft des Diagnoseprogramms bezüglich der realen Performence im Spiel naturlich in Frage gestellt werden kann.
[bei mir sind alle Balken bis zum Anschlag grün   ]


Aber ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage :

Wenn es stimmt, dass 512 Mb Video Ram wenig, bis gar keinen Einfluss auf die Performence haben, wie es vorher im Thread behauptet wurde, kann ich dann auch mit meiner 7800 GTX 265 Mb [der Rest meiner Hardware entspricht den Ultra-Anforderungen  --->Hier nachzulesen: http://www.oblivionworld.de/oblivionworld/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Itemid=45] auf 1600x1200+HDR+blalblabla spielen ?


--->Hobbicon


P.S.: Ein Sammelthread wäre langsam sinnvoll.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. März 2006)

olstyle am 18.03.2006 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/oblivion_faq.htm
> Nach den obrigen Angaben würde mein system für Xbox 360 Niveau reichen   , wobei es echterstaunlich ist dass selbst bei maximal-Einstellungen angeblich nur 1gb-Ram gebraucht werden.


Allein das kann man doch gar nicht so einfach vergleichen. Die Xbox hat HDR und FSAA zusammen. Beim PC muß man sich entscheiden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. März 2006)

hibbicon am 18.03.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und alle, die den englischen Thread nicht lesen wollen, ist hier : http://www.srtest.com/referrer/srtest die digitalisietre Version eurer schlimmsten Alptraüme, wobei die Aussagekraft des Diagnoseprogramms bezüglich der realen Performence im Spiel naturlich in Frage gestellt werden kann.
> [bei mir sind alle Balken bis zum Anschlag grün   ]


Das Programm macht nichts anderes als deinen Rechner mit den Angaben auf der Packung bzw. offiziellen Angaben zu vergleichen. Mehr nicht. Dementsprechend wenig Aussagekraft hat diese Seite.




> Wenn es stimmt, dass 512 Mb Video Ram wenig, bis gar keinen Einfluss auf die Performence haben, wie es vorher im Thread behauptet wurde, kann ich dann auch mit meiner 7800 GTX 265 Mb [der Rest meiner Hardware entspricht den Ultra-Anforderungen  --->Hier nachzulesen: http://www.oblivionworld.de/oblivionworld/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Itemid=45] auf 1600x1200+HDR+blalblabla spielen ?


Abgesehen von einigen Mags und Testern hat noch keiner das Spiel und daher kann die Frage nicht beantwortet werden. Da muß man wohl bis zum 24.03 warten. Auch was "flüssig" ist, ist für jeden wieder anders.



> P.S.: Ein Sammelthread wäre langsam sinnvoll.


EIN Sammelthread sicherlich nicht. Noch bringt es IMO nicht so viel, aber spätestens zum Release wird es sicherlich einige angepinnte Threads für Meinungen / Probleme / Quests, etc. geben.


----------



## hibbicon (18. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 18.03.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 18.03.2006 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-Ich sag nichts anderes, nur ist es so bequemer, da die Daten auf den das Programm fundiert, auf den ,von den Entwicklern gegebenen, Systemvorraussetzungen basiert. 




> P.S.: Ein Sammelthread wäre langsam sinnvoll.





			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.03.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> EIN Sammelthread sicherlich nicht. Noch bringt es IMO nicht so viel, aber spätestens zum Release wird es sicherlich einige angepinnte Threads für Meinungen / Probleme / Quests, etc. geben.



-Stimmt, aber mit Sammelthread meinte ich nur die Generalisierung eines Begriffes, der in seinen weiteren Aspekten nicht weiter ausgeführt wird.
[Ok, ich gebs zu, es war unglücklich formuliert  ]


--->Hobbicon


----------



## ComboX (18. März 2006)

Ich bin einfach mal gespannt. Spielen werde ich es mit meinem Sys sicherlich können und im Notfall gibt es dafür ja auch Schieberegler  Grundvorraussetztungen sind bei mir 1280er Auflösung (19' TFT ist schuld) + min 4 AF (ohne AF sehen Spiele IMO schrecklich aus, da in meinen Augen immer diese verwaschenen Bodentexturen stören) und dann wird halt danach angepasst bis es subjektiv spielbar ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2006)

Bin mal gespannt ob die Hardwareangaben auf Oblivionworld stimmen, dann könnte ich es nämlich in 1024x768 und mittleren bis hohen Details spielen. Das wäre doch schon mal was....aber lassen wir uns überraschen.

Übrigens ist das Spiel auch unter Windows 2000 und Windows XP 64-bit spielbar. Das steht sogar im offiziellen Oblivion-FAQ


----------



## Michl76 (19. März 2006)

Servus,
PUH da bin ich ja nochmal gut dabei mit meinem System und hoffentlich erhalte ich das Spiel am Freitag. Wird schon klappen denn bis jetzt hat mich Amazon noch nie entäuscht.

Athlon64 3800+
1GB Ram
MSI NX 7800 Gt   

MfG
Michl76


----------



## first (19. März 2006)

http://www.justgamers.de/?page=news&news_id=42240
Da ist das Spiel mit einem Mittelklasse-PC getestet worden und es gibt auch ein paar Qualitätvergleichs Screenshots, bei denen ich aber etwas skeptisch bin. Die Bodentexturen sehen da von weiter weg echt schwach aus.


----------



## MisterMeister (19. März 2006)

Der Unterscheid zwischen höchst und mittel ist wircklich sehr gering.
NICht-MOnsterPC-Besitzer können also aufatmen  
Ps: meine Shift-Taste is nicht kaputt


----------



## MisterMeister (19. März 2006)

lol, 21 minuten Wartezeit für das Ingame Video ohne Premiumzugang   
(Download)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. März 2006)

MisterMeister am 19.03.2006 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Unterscheid zwischen höchst und mittel ist wircklich sehr gering.
> NICht-MOnsterPC-Besitzer können also aufatmen


Du hast nur einen Punkt vergessen. Selbst auf den Max-Detail-Screens sind keine Shader und CO aktiviert. Das ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.


----------



## frogi (19. März 2006)

MisterMeister am 19.03.2006 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> lol, 21 minuten Wartezeit für das Ingame Video ohne Premiumzugang
> (Download)



genau, so ein mist und dann lädt das noch mit 21kb  
gibt es andere seiten, wo man die videos runteraden kann?


----------



## Tobi82 (19. März 2006)

frogi am 19.03.2006 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> MisterMeister am 19.03.2006 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei froh ich hab 4 kb


----------



## Tobi82 (19. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 18.03.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt ob die Hardwareangaben auf Oblivionworld stimmen, dann könnte ich es nämlich in 1024x768 und mittleren bis hohen Details spielen. Das wäre doch schon mal was....aber lassen wir uns überraschen.
> 
> Übrigens ist das Spiel auch unter Windows 2000 und Windows XP 64-bit spielbar. Das steht sogar im offiziellen Oblivion-FAQ


Ok dann sind das wohl neuere Informationen.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (19. März 2006)

Habe mir das Video angeschaut. Gefiel mir sehr gut. Lief zwar sehr schlecht, aber sah sehr gut aus. Wenn ich mich nicht irre lief das Video auf einem Athlon XP 2200+ und auf einer 9800 Pro. Für dieses System sah es SEHR gut aus. Die Spielwelt wirkte wirklich lebendig aus.


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. März 2006)

SPEEDI007 am 19.03.2006 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Lief zwar sehr schlecht, aber sah sehr gut aus.


Also mit den reduzierten Details lief es doch ganz akzeptabel.  :-o 
Immerhin muss man mit einer 9800Pro schon in vielen anderen Spielen Einschränkungen hinnehmen, und auf die große Spielwelt und hohe Sichtweite bezogen läuft es sogar besser als erwartet.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (19. März 2006)

Hyperhorn am 19.03.2006 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 19.03.2006 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lag wahrscheinlich durch die Videoaufzeichnung...  Davon gehe ich mal aus. Hast natürlich recht. Sieht mit dieser Karte überraschend gut aus.


----------



## hibbicon (19. März 2006)

Oh mein Gott, was sind denn das für verwaschene Texturen !
--->http://www.justgamers.de/kmx/modul_cms/uploads/article/new/pc/Vergleich-2.jpg  

Sogar bei höchsten Details können diese Bilder den Videos bei weitem nicht das Wasser reichen.
Man muss nur über einen Fluss schauen und der Boden auf der anderen Seite sieht aus wie bei Operation Flashpoint.
Ob das wohl an den fehlenden, deaktivierten Shadern liegt ?

Für einen angeblichen Hardwarefresser hätte ich mir mehr erwartet.

--->Hobbicon


----------



## frogi (19. März 2006)

dito, das hat mich auch erschreckt. woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## MisterMeister (19. März 2006)

frogi am 19.03.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> dito, das hat mich auch erschreckt. woran kann das liegen ?



Dies ist ein allgemeines Problem bei Spielen mit grosser Sichtweit
Schaut mal bei Far Cry etwas genauer hin, iss fast dasselbe Problem   
Naja, wenn mann nicht allzuviel ACht darauf gibt,m dürfte es eigentlich nicht stören


----------



## frogi (19. März 2006)

ja schon, aber bei diesem screen fällt es doch sehr auf. und mit der sichtweite kann das nix zu tun haben, da ja die verwaschene fläche auf der anderen seite des flusses ist oder?


----------



## doceddy (19. März 2006)

auch die steinsäule sieht irgendwie verwaschen aus. aber vlt wollen die entwickler das durch die shader "bedecken" . auf jeden fall lässt es sich sagen, dass es schon bessere grafiken gabs. trotzdem gibts ein lob an die entwickler, da man noch die sichtweite, die riesige welt und die KI des spiels bedenken sollte.


----------



## MisterMeister (19. März 2006)

hibbicon am 19.03.2006 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Gott, was sind denn das für verwaschene Texturen !
> --->http://www.justgamers.de/kmx/modul_cms/uploads/article/new/pc/Vergleich-2.jpg
> 
> Sogar bei höchsten Details können diese Bilder den Videos bei weitem nicht das Wasser reichen.
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich solche Texuren zuletz anno 1996 gesehen....


----------



## Silver79 (19. März 2006)

Als langjähriger Pen&Paper Rollenspieler.... finde ich die dauerdiskussion über die Grafik sehr traurig. Viel wichtiger ist doch wie groß die Handlungsfreiheit sein wird..... was man alles machen kann... ob die Story gut ist... u.s.w...... Grafik ist ja gut und schön.... aber wichtig finde ich das eigentlich nciht sonderlich. Zumindest nicht so sehr wie das hier einige finden. Die Screenshots würden mir zum Spielen völig reichen... wenns doch noch besser aussehen wird... freut mich das .... mehr aber auch nicht!


----------



## tuneweb (20. März 2006)

Euphorie.

Wenn der Rechner gut gekühlt ist, die Hardware getuned und sämtliche OS-Einstellungen richtig eingestllt sind, dann klappts auch mit den mittleren Grafikeinstellungen mit ner 6800 GT.

Vorausgesetzt, man hat die ebenbürtigen Kompontenten wie Speicher, CPU, Mainboard und nicht zu vergessen auch die Festplatten wegen der Ladezeiten.



Lieben Gruß und träumt noch ein wenig bis nächste Woche Freitag.
Tuneweb


----------



## Rabowke (20. März 2006)

hibbicon am 19.03.2006 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Gott, was sind denn das für verwaschene Texturen !
> --->http://www.justgamers.de/kmx/modul_cms/uploads/article/new/pc/Vergleich-2.jpg
> 
> Sogar bei höchsten Details können diese Bilder den Videos bei weitem nicht das Wasser reichen.
> ...


Dir ist schon klar, dass das von dir verlinkte Bild mit einer 9800pro gemacht wurde? Es steht im Text, dass Sie selbst auf Maximal mit der 9800pro nicht alle Optionen aktivieren konnten. Des Weiteren würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn Oblivion selbst die Grafik reduziert, wenn eine 'etwas schwächere' Grafikkarte im System ist.

Warten wir bis die Vollversion im Handel ist und wir Bilder mit zwei 7900GTX im SLi Verbund sehen


----------



## Iceman (20. März 2006)

hibbicon am 19.03.2006 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das wohl an den fehlenden, deaktivierten Shadern liegt ?



Schau dir mal den PC an auf dem das Spiel bei diesen Aufnahmen lief. Das ist ein 2200+ und damit grade mal knapp über den Mindestanforderungen von 2Ghz bzw. äquivalent.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das LoD System des Spieles bei einer solchen schwachen CPU die Details kräftig runterregelt und das sieht man am anderen Flussufer.


----------



## hibbicon (20. März 2006)

Rabowke am 20.03.2006 07:59 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 19.03.2006 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Einserseits hast du recht, dass sie nicht alle Grafikoptionen aktiviert haben, aber andererseits steht dort nichts von vermindeter Texturqualität.

Die automatische Grafikregulierung von Oblivion würde das sicher erklären,
doch das Oblivion so ein Feature besitzt, ist mir nicht bekannt.[, obwohl ich es  sehr erhoffe]

@Grafikthema:[LECHSSEZ] : Na klar ist Grafik gegenüber Spieltiefe\-Spaß nebensächlich, vor allem bei Rollenspielen, doch trägt sie neben Story[ Dialoge,......] erheblich dazu bei, die Atmosphere einer fremden, generierten Welt zu erschaffen. Aber eine Welt, die am gegenüberliegenden Ufer des nächsten Flusses aussieht, als wäre sie mit Wachsmalkrieden gemalt [natürlich von einem sehr begabten Maler  ], ist für *mich* keine vernünftige Illusion einer Fantasywelt.

Zudem war ich bei Oblivion besonders geschockt.


--->Hobbicon


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2006)

hibbicon am 20.03.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Einserseits hast du recht, dass sie nicht alle Grafikoptionen aktiviert haben, aber andererseits steht dort nichts von vermindeter Texturqualität.
> 
> Die automatische Grafikregulierung von Oblivion würde das sicher erklären,
> doch das Oblivion so ein Feature besitzt, ist mir nicht bekannt.[, obwohl ich es  sehr erhoffe]
> ...



Stell dir jetzt einfach mal vor du würdest mit einer Radeon 9800 Pro und mit einer 7900GTX in der höchsten Auflösung spielen. Dann würde das trotzdem mit der Radeon 9800 Pro immer weitaus schlechter aussehen. Oder denkst du sie könnte die Grafik dann genauso darstellen wie eine Grafikkarte der neuesten Generation? Wenn das so wäre, dann bräuchte man auch keine neuen Grafikkarten *g* Wie die Grafik eines Spieles wirklich ist, kann nur jemand beurteilen, der einen richtig guten Rechner und eine Grafikkarte der neuen Generation hat. Mit einer etwas veralteten Grafikkarte sehen die Spiele immer deutlich schlechter aus.


----------



## hibbicon (20. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 20.03.2006 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Grafik eines Spieles wirklich ist, kann nur jemand beurteilen, der einen richtig guten Rechner und eine Grafikkarte der neuen Generation hat. .




So wie ich --->muhahahaha


--->Hobbicon


----------



## Tamriel-333 (20. März 2006)

hibbicon am 20.03.2006 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 20.03.2006 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angeber


----------



## Tidus8 (20. März 2006)

Hey habe eine frage, Mein PC besteht aus:

2.6 GHZ
Grafikkarte: X800XT
Speicher: 1GB


Werde ich mit meinem PC Oblivion gamen können?


----------



## Zubunapy (20. März 2006)

Tidus8 am 20.03.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey habe eine frage, Mein PC besteht aus:
> 
> 2.6 GHZ
> Grafikkarte: X800XT
> ...


Ohne HDRR und bei minimaler Sichtweite, warum nicht?
Die CPU is n Bissel Schwach, aber der Rest...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2006)

Tidus8 am 20.03.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde ich mit meinem PC Oblivion gamen können?


Hast du dir die Beiträge mal durchgelesen? Spielen kannst du es auf jeden Fall. Mehr ist aber noch nicht bekannt. Auch hängt es von der eigenen Defintion von "flüssig" und den Qualitätsansprüchen ab.


----------



## doceddy (20. März 2006)

wieso minimale sichtweite? der hat doch genug speicher. udn außerdem geht alles locker auf mittel


----------



## kingston (21. März 2006)

Können 2.0 Karten das Oblivion HDR jetzt darstellen , ähnlich wie in Lost Coast, oder nicht? Hab noch nichts drüber gelesen.


----------



## Fabse82 (21. März 2006)

kingston am 21.03.2006 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Können 2.0 Karten das Oblivion HDR jetzt darstellen , ähnlich wie in Lost Coast, oder nicht? Hab noch nichts drüber gelesen.



Ich vermute mal stark, dass es kein HDR für 2.0 Karten geben wird. Aber dafür kannste Bloom einstellen. Da kommt sehr nahe ran.

Naja, so wie ich das lese wird es gut auf den meisten Rechnern laufen.

Hab mal zumindest keine Angst, bzw. auch nicht vor irgendwas für Oblivion aufzurüsten.

Mein Knecht:

A64 4000+ (2,6 GHz)
2 GB RAM
X800 XT PE

Freu mich auch schon so auf Freitag. 

Gruß


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. März 2006)

Wetten, dass am Freitag ganz Deutschland Kopf steht?   
Kilometerlange Schlangen an den Kassen bis auf die Straße, mehrstündige Stauengpässe durch gigantische Lieferwägen in den Innenstädten, gesperrte Autobahnen wegen verlorener Ladung, Raubüberfälle auf Hardwarehändler...

Achja, Oblivion...   
Alles nur ein Spiel.   

*Edit:* Demnächst gibt es noch freakige Angeber-T-Shirts mit dem Aufdruck "Mein PC hat Oblivon zum Fressen gern" oder so ähnlich...


----------



## bumi (21. März 2006)

Also mein Desktop-PC ist ja mittlerweile nicht mehr so stark auf der Brust, aber mir fällt ein dass ich da ja noch ein Notebook habe! Nun überleg ich mir ob ich's mir trotzdem zulegen soll und's dann einfach solange aufm Notebook spiel bis ich was besseres hab... Auf der Konfig sollte es ja net schlecht laufen denk ich, oder?

Pentium M 1.7 GHz (entspricht ca. 3 GHz)
ATI Radeon x600
1 GB DDR Ram

Also Far Cry kann ich z.b. in hoher Auflösung und höchsten Details ultraflüssig spielen, das selbe gilt auch für Half-Life 2 oder die Demo von Quake 4...


----------



## Iceman (21. März 2006)

bumi am 21.03.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein Desktop-PC ist ja mittlerweile nicht mehr so stark auf der Brust, aber mir fällt ein dass ich da ja noch ein Notebook habe! Nun überleg ich mir ob ich's mir trotzdem zulegen soll und's dann einfach solange aufm Notebook spiel bis ich was besseres hab... Auf der Konfig sollte es ja net schlecht laufen denk ich, oder?
> 
> Pentium M 1.7 GHz (entspricht ca. 3 GHz)
> ATI Radeon x600
> ...



Sollte ganz ordentlich laufen, ja. Wirst aber sicher nicht mit vollen Details spielen können, dafür ist die Grafikkarte zu schwach.


----------



## Philithegreat (21. März 2006)

Was meint ihr,
3.0 GHz
6600GT
1.5GB Ram

Kann ich auf höchster Stufe Spielen(so mit 15 fps)? Naürlich auf 1024 * 768
und ohne AA/AF:


----------



## Kaeksch (21. März 2006)

Philithegreat am 21.03.2006 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr,
> 3.0 GHz
> 6600GT
> 1.5GB Ram
> ...


Auf höchster mit der GraKa sicher nich. Ausserdem , wer will denn freiwillig mit 15BpS zocken. Da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs.


----------



## frogi (21. März 2006)

hi, kann man schon ungefähr sagen wie es auf nem 3,2ghz pc mit 1gb ram und 6800 laufen wird ?


----------



## Tobi82 (21. März 2006)

> Freu mich auch schon so auf Freitag.
> 
> Gruß


Sei froh.
Ich habs mir auch bei Amazon bestellt, und jetzt ist meine Mutter auf die Idee gekommen man könnte es mir ja zum Geburtstag schenken. Jetzt darf ich noch bis zum 12. April warten bis ich Oblivion endlich in die Finger bekomme


----------



## bumi (21. März 2006)

frogi am 21.03.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, kann man schon ungefähr sagen wie es auf nem 3,2ghz pc mit 1gb ram und 6800 laufen wird ?


Wenn nun jeder mit einer fast ähnlichen Konfig diese Frage stellt, wird der Thread ellenlang. Wenn's der Typ oberhalb von dir spielen kann, kannst du es wahrscheinlich auch spielen...


----------



## frogi (21. März 2006)

ja schon aber auf welchen einstellungen? mittel? high? ultra high ? mit aa und af ? mit hdr oder nur bloom?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. März 2006)

frogi am 21.03.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ja schon aber auf welchen einstellungen? mittel? high? ultra high ? mit aa und af ? mit hdr oder nur bloom?


Und wie soll dir das jemand sagen können, wenn man das Spiel erst am 24.03 kaufen kann?


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. März 2006)

frogi am 21.03.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ja schon aber auf welchen einstellungen? mittel? high? ultra high ? mit aa und af ? mit hdr oder nur bloom?



Vielleicht hilft das hier dir ja etwas weiter: http://www.oblivionworld.de/oblivionworld/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Itemid=45


----------



## frogi (21. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 21.03.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 21.03.2006 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also auf mittel bis hoch. wird auch aa und af bzw. hdr möglich sein? vielleicht könnt ihr ja schätzen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. März 2006)

frogi am 21.03.2006 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> wird auch aa und af bzw. hdr möglich sein?


Da mußt du dich entscheiden. Entweder AA oder HDR.
Beides zusammen geht beim PC nicht.



> vielleicht könnt ihr ja schätzen.


Die Angaben im Link sind ja schon Schätzungen.


----------



## Intelkiller (21. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 21.03.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 21.03.2006 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab nen feinen link gefunden, ich hoff der steht hier noch nicht 
http://discuss.futuremark.com/forum/showflat.pl?Board=gaminggeneral&Number=6009536

der typ hat das spiel bei eb games gekauft, er hat:
Athlon64 3000+
geforce 7800gt

und er meint er hat 40-100fps, auf den bildern hat er meist um die 50-60fps.

Ach ja:
endlich mal ein spiel mit guten anforderungen, jetzt braucht man seine hardware endlich mal und es wird nicht mehr so auf die langsamen rechner geschaut. find ich echt gut, so kommt man vorran


----------



## MisterMeister (21. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 21.03.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 21.03.2006 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vieleicht einer der beiden Vom Gamestar Forum, die das Spiel nun schon einige Tage besitzen


----------



## hibbicon (21. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 20.03.2006 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dir jetzt einfach mal vor du würdest mit einer Radeon 9800 Pro und mit einer 7900GTX in der höchsten Auflösung spielen. Dann würde das trotzdem mit der Radeon 9800 Pro immer weitaus schlechter aussehen. Oder denkst du sie könnte die Grafik dann genauso darstellen wie eine Grafikkarte der neuesten Generation? Wenn das so wäre, dann bräuchte man auch keine neuen Grafikkarten *g* Wie die Grafik eines Spieles wirklich ist, kann nur jemand beurteilen, der einen richtig guten Rechner und eine Grafikkarte der neuen Generation hat. Mit einer etwas veralteten Grafikkarte sehen die Spiele immer deutlich schlechter aus.



Oh, Oh, Oh ich glaube du irrst dich.

In diesem Forum [--->http://discuss.futuremark.com/forum...mber=6009536&page=&view=&sb=&o=&fpart=13&vc=1 ] hat jemand das Spiel mit einer 7800 GT / 1Gig Ram / 3000+[overclocked]
getestet und die Resultate sind wieder extrem verwaschene Texturen:

Die Gallerie des Schreckens :

*Die Screenschoots wurden mit allerhöchsten [!] Einstellungen in einer Auflösung von 1024x768 aufgenommen*

1.[--->http://home.mchsi.com/~lucky4/oblivionlod2.JPG

2.[--->http://home.mchsi.com/~lucky4/Oblivion_2006-03-20_21-37-43-46.JPG

usw.

Das Problem trat sogar mit einer 7800 GTX auf , was im Thread nachzulesen ist. Veilleicht wird es aber mit dem im nächsten Monat erscheinenden Obliviontreiber von Nvidia gelöst.

Erfreulich aber ist, dass er trotz höchster Einstellungen moderate Frameratem von 20-40 in Außenarealen besaß.

Wie schon gesagt, Grafik ist eben auch nicht alles, aber dennoch ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Spaßfaktor.

--->Hobbicon


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. März 2006)

hibbicon am 21.03.2006 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Erfreulich aber ist, dass er trotz höchster Einstellungen moderate Frameratem von 20-40 in Außenarealen besaß.



20 - 40 FPS bei einer 7800 GT? Hui...die Zukunft hat begonnen. 
Aber sicherlich wird hier auch der eher dürftige Prozessor eine wichtige Rolle im Bezug auf die FPS spielen. Kann kaum glauben, dass die GPU bei diesem Spiel so extrem gefordert wird.

Die (miese) Optik auf der nVidia-Karte muss einfach ein Problem mit dem Treiber / dem Spiel sein. nVidia hat ja versprochen passend zum Release optimierte Oblivion-Treiber zum DL anzubieten. 

Wie sieht der Titel dann erst auf meiner 7800 GT aus? *angst bekommt*   

Regards, eX!


----------



## DugDanger (21. März 2006)

hibbicon am 21.03.2006 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 20.03.2006 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



----------

 ein paar Seiten später..
http://home.mchsi.com/~lucky4/oblivionnolod1.JPG

der typ hat ein paar tweaks vorgenommen und tada die Texturen waren besser


----------



## frogi (21. März 2006)

es war ne 7800, keine 7900.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (21. März 2006)

Die teils verwaschenen Texturen sollen durch, das schlechte LOD zurückzuführen sein. Man soll sich doch mal die Screens anschauen. Manche Screens (Außenlevels) schauen überwältigend aus, andere dagegen recht schlecht. Die Texturen werden angeblich durch einzelne Zellen gespeichert werden. Betritt man diese Zelle, soll/werden die Texturen besser. Ob die Texturen durch AF etwas verbessert werden können, kann ich leider nicht sagen. In wenigen Tagen wird man mehr wissen....


----------



## DugDanger (21. März 2006)

SPEEDI007 am 21.03.2006 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Die teils verwaschenen Texturen sollen durch, das schlechte LOD zurückzuführen sein. Man soll sich doch mal die Screens anschauen. Manche Screens (Außenlevels) schauen überwältigend aus, andere dagegen recht schlecht. Die Texturen werden angeblich durch einzelne Zellen gespeichert werden. Betritt man diese Zelle, soll/werden die Texturen besser. Ob die Texturen durch AF etwas verbessert werden können, kann ich leider nicht sagen. In wenigen Tagen wird man mehr wissen....



Die Leute haben diesen ``Fehler`` durch ein paar einfache Tweaks innerhalb von 5 min- behoben.


----------



## frogi (21. März 2006)

was sind tweaks ?


----------



## DugDanger (21. März 2006)

frogi am 21.03.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> was sind tweaks ?



Da must nen Experten Fragen. Is aber wohl klar dass die Fehler mit den ersten Fanpatches (die wahrscheinlich ab dem 25.3 zur Verfügung stehen) behoben sind.
Was die Ammi Kollegen da genau gemacht haben kannste da nachlesen

http://discuss.futuremark.com/forum/showflat.pl?Cat=&Board=gaminggeneral&Number=6009536&page=&view=&sb=&o=&fpart=15&vc=1


----------



## Iceman (21. März 2006)

DugDanger am 21.03.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute haben diesen ``Fehler`` durch ein paar einfache Tweaks innerhalb von 5 min- behoben.



Da ist nichts behoben. Wenn man sich die Vergleichsshots ansieht kann man erkennen, dass Oblivion mit den ini Veränderungen lediglich die weiter entfernten Gebiete nicht mehr zeichnet und es dort statdessen neblig ist.

Der Grund für die miesen Texturen ist übrigens folgender: Das Spiel unterteilt die Welt in Zellen und läd die qualitativ hochwertigen Texturen nur für die Zelle in der sich der Spieler befindet. Wenn man also eine weiter entfernte Zelle sieht kriegt man Texturmatsch.
Es wäre möglich dies zu beheben, allerdings würde dies den Rambedarf des Spieles vervielfachen. Mal schauen, vielleicht wird eine Möglichkeit dies einzuschalten irgendwann eingebaut, aber dann sollte man wirklich nen Highest End PC haben wenn man das nutzen will.


----------



## Iceman (21. März 2006)

Jetzt ist es behoben 

Im offiziellen Elderscrolls Forum hat jemand die .ini Befehle herausgefunden um die Texturen in der Ferne zu verbessern:
http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=273834

Der dort verlinkte Screenshot ist zwar düster (da Nacht), aber man sieht deutlich, dass hier die Texturen wirklich verbessert wurden anstatt Nebel hinzuzufügen. Soll allerdings die Ladezeiten erhöhen.


----------



## hibbicon (21. März 2006)

DugDanger am 21.03.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 21.03.2006 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ganz interressant :


_You know the exact ini tweaks? I could use them..._
*[falsche Nebel tweaks !!!!]*
-Yes, I've just been playing about with the .ini file. There is a section called [LOD].
change bDisplayLODLand to 0.
I also changed buildings and trees to 0.

+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+

_Is it just me or does it still look fugly?
You guys that are playing it, is it living up to your expectations?_

-It lives up to my expectations in every way except except a couple of instances where the graphics are not as good as Bethesda led us to believe. However that is a moot point as this game is not about graphics.


-Actually, the further I get in the game, the better it looks and performs. In particular, the outdoor environments look great, just be sure to set the grass draw distance to high, otherwise it gets really annoying and sliding it to high doesn't appear to take any kind of performace hit. 
With environments this expansive its understandable that it looks just a notch under fear, but if you translated FEAR's graphics out into huge environments like this it would be virtually unplayable. I think they spent alot of time on the outdoors, even things like the stars and sky look great.
+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+


--->Hobbicon


----------



## hibbicon (21. März 2006)

Iceman am 21.03.2006 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> DugDanger am 21.03.2006 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Glück hab ich ja 2 Gigas von meinen Zuckerriegeln.  


--->muhahahah

--->Hobbicon


----------



## Iceman (21. März 2006)

hibbicon am 21.03.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ganz interressant :
> 
> 
> _You know the exact ini tweaks? I could use them..._
> ...



Wie gesagt, macht das blos nicht! Das beschneidet die Sichtweite deutlich und führt hässlichen Nebel ein. Die wirkliche Lösung des Problemes ist: (kopiert aus dem oben von mir verlinkten Thread)



> In the folder unique to your character (It's somewhere in My Documents\ My Games for me), edit the Oblivion.ini file in the following ways:
> 
> Set uGridsToLoad = 10 (5 by default)
> Change the fLandTexturingTilingMult = 0.5000 (2 or 2.5 by default)
> ...


----------



## Theodorus (21. März 2006)

Spassbremse am 16.03.2006 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich folge getreu dem Motto: "Nix wird so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird."
> 
> Wenn Oblivion nicht allzu schlecht programmiert wurde, läuft es auf aktuellen Rechnern sicherlich mehr als zufriedenstellend. Kein Hersteller kann es sich erlauben, für die Masse der Konsumenten technisch unspielbare Titel auf den Markt zu werfen - oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft daran, dass das Gros der PC-Besitzer UND Spieler jährlich die Hardware updatet?   .....
> 
> ...




JA, das tut es!!! Das bedeutet nämlich, das mein erst vor einem halben Jahr gekaufter "Billig-PC" mit "nur" einer GeForce 6600 GT und einem AMD 64 3500+ sowie 1 GB RAM völlig ausreicht um für meine Belange dieses Spiel vernünftig spielen zu können. 
Ich brauche nicht über LOS gehen und hunderte von Teuros für eine neue GraKa zu investieren.
Danke Dir für diesen Thread!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. März 2006)

Theodorus am 21.03.2006 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 16.03.2006 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es hat hoffentlich jeder gelesen:


> This is no longer official





> "Translated" official specs
> 
> For the sake of everyone, I have considered everything and made up this set of specs, that likely reflect what you'll need accurately, and in a more convenient way:



Der Thread enthält sicherlich einige hilfreiche Infos und gute grobe Einschätzungen. Nur in der Praxis wurde das alles noch nicht ausprobiert und allein der Begriff "flüssig" ist ein weites Thema. Das reicht von 20 fps bis mindestens 80, wenn man sich Forenmeinungen anschaut.


----------



## Theodorus (21. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 18.03.2006 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Besser kann man den Text auf der Webseite lesen.
> 
> Wer das Original sehen möchte, der sollte hier im Forum schauen. Wichtig daran wäre auf jeden Fall zu wissen, daß es sich dabei nicht vollständig um offizielle Angaben handelt.
> 
> ...



Klasse Hinweis, DANKE
Insbesondere dieser Link und das damit verbundene Testprogramm ist auch für andere Spiele (und kommende) sehr interessant: http://www.srtest.com/referrer/srtest
Jetzt kann ich mir beruhigt Oblivion bestellen


----------



## Belgium (22. März 2006)

Also eine Frage wie sieht es mit meinem System aus, mir  ist klar das ich keine Highend Grafikpracht haben werde, aber muss auch nicht sein...
So erstmal mein System
Pentium 4  (2 Ghz)
Arbeitsspeicher im Moment nur 768 Mb 
Grafikkarte Nvidia Geforce FX 5700 Ultra (128mb)
Unspielbar oder doch Spielbar aber mit Einbussen bzw warten auf Nvidia Patch?
Danke für die Infos


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2006)

Belgium am 22.03.2006 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also eine Frage wie sieht es mit meinem System aus, mir  ist klar das ich keine Highend Grafikpracht haben werde, aber muss auch nicht sein...
> So erstmal mein System
> Pentium 4  (2 Ghz)
> Arbeitsspeicher im Moment nur 768 Mb
> ...



Sorry, wenn ich Dich enttäuschen muss, aber lies Dir mal folgenden Thread durch...

http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274312&st=0

 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Belgium (22. März 2006)

Spassbremse am 22.03.2006 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 22.03.2006 00:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natoll, ich sollte es mir wohl erstmal sparen und mir mein System aufrüsten, so ein Mist. Was wäre am wichtigsten die Grakifkarte? Und ein bissel Ram?   So bin jetzt traurig, naja vielleicht ist eh verbugt und ich lache Euch aus   Und ein späterer Kauf lohnt sich dann eher


----------



## Intelkiller (22. März 2006)

Belgium am 22.03.2006 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 22.03.2006 00:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja wenigstens läuft das spiel an ^^ ich kanns zur zeit nicht spielen weil die 7900gt ja wie bekannt vergriffen ist und meien alte 7800gt noch unterwegs ist


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2006)

Belgium am 22.03.2006 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Natoll, ich sollte es mir wohl erstmal sparen und mir mein System aufrüsten, so ein Mist. Was wäre am wichtigsten die Grakifkarte? Und ein bissel Ram?   So bin jetzt traurig, naja vielleicht ist eh verbugt und ich lache Euch aus   Und ein späterer Kauf lohnt sich dann eher



Naja, ich würde generell sagen, dass Dein Rechner "outdated" ist. Bei Dir würde sich in jedem Fall ein komplett neues System rentieren. 
Ein Grafikkartenupdate macht bei einem 2 GHz Prozzi imho keinen großen Sinn. Speicher aufrüsten musst Du auch.
Deshalb würde ich an Deiner Stelle gleich zu einem neuen PCI-e System greifen.
Im Moment halte ich es aber am sinnvollsten, generell mit größeren Hardwareneuanschaffungen zu warten. Bis Windows Vista ist es nicht mehr lange hin, und AMD verabschiedet demnächst auch von Sockel 939.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## bumi (22. März 2006)

Spassbremse am 22.03.2006 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 22.03.2006 00:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herr Belgium, trösten sie sich, ich hab genau das selbe Problem. Sieh dir mal meinen Rechner an (Signatur), damit lässt sich absolut kein Blumentopf mehr gewinnen. Ich kann zwar noch immer aktuelles wie CS: Source oder so spielen, aber alles was neuer ist kann ich vergessen.
Ich werd deshalb auch auf mein Notebook umsteigen müssen bis ich mir einen neuen PC leisten kann und das dauert mindestens noch ein ganzes Jahr...


----------



## Belgium (22. März 2006)

bumi am 22.03.2006 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 22.03.2006 01:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich probiers aber trotzdem mal aus, hab die Möglichkeit, von Bruder auszuleihn, und wenn es eine unerträglich Diashow wird, dann geb ich nach, aber ist spielbar und sieht nett aus ist gekauft


----------



## the-pope (22. März 2006)

Was meint ihr wie oblivion bei mir laufen wird??? 

Mein System:

Intel Pentium 4 3,9Ghz HT
PowerColor Radeon X850XT 256MB
1500 MB RAM (2x 512MB DDR-400 RAM Kingston ; 2x 256MB DDR-400 RAM Siemens)
Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS


----------



## Natschlaus (22. März 2006)

the-pope am 22.03.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr wie oblivion bei mir laufen wird???
> 
> Mein System:
> 
> ...



Mit hohen Einstellungen.


----------



## MisterMeister (22. März 2006)

Wakka am 22.03.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> the-pope am 22.03.2006 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber ohne HDRR


----------



## Ripper-86 (22. März 2006)

Hallo Leuz,

Mein System:

P4 2,53GHz
1 GB Ram
Gforce 4 TI 4600

Ich weiß das mein Sytem nicht der Bringer ist, aber würde es mit geringen Details bei mir laufen?

Ich mache mir nämlich etwas sorgen wegen meiner Grafikkarte!
Wird den die TI 4600 Serie unterstützt? 
(Bsp: Fra Cry, HdR SUM 2 und NFS Most  Wantet laufen super)

Ich will mir erst ende diesen Jahres ein neues Sytem zulegen!!!

Danke für Antworten


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2006)

Ripper-86 am 22.03.2006 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leuz,
> 
> Mein System:
> 
> ...



Schlicht und ergreifend: Nein. Karten der GeForce4 Reihe werden nicht unterstützt.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## the-pope (22. März 2006)

Wakka am 22.03.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> the-pope am 22.03.2006 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ups, sry sollte 3.0 ghz heißen......   meinste es läuft trotzdem auf hoch? 

auf hdrr geb ich nen feuchten furz xD nene, ich hab mir kürzlich die 850xt zugelegt, da werd ich mir doch jetz nich noch ne hdr fähige holen ^^. außerdem bin ich ATI freak  eigentlich bevorzuge ich auch AMD aber den pc hab ich von meinen eltern zum b-day + wheinachten + ostern bekommen


----------



## gamesfan1988 (22. März 2006)

da ich  auch schwer am überlegen bin mir das Spiel zu holen,
aber mir wirklich nicht sicher bin ob es bei mir laufen wird frag ich einfach mal:
habs mal aus Everest kopiert:


> Informationsliste	Wert
> 
> Motherboard
> CPU Typ	AMD Athlon XP, 1733 MHz (13 x 133) 2100+
> ...


mein rechner ist halt nicht mehr wirklich der neueste...
aber ich hab im moment weder geld noch lust dafür was auszugeben

laut diesen daten
http://www.oblivionworld.de/oblivionworld/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Itemid=45
müsste es ja eigentlich halbwegs anständig laufen....
aber sicher ist sicher....
MfG

EDIT:
Was mich auch wundert bei all der Hardwarediskussion ist, dass die bei Krawall im Test  mit  Athlon XP 2400+, 512 MB RAM, 9600 XT  (gut) spielen konnten


----------



## doceddy (22. März 2006)

es sollte bei dir auf niedrig bis hoch auf 800x600 gut gehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2006)

Hmm... das hört sich nicht gut an, für alle Besitzer einer Geforce FX Karte, da sie anscheinend die allergrößten Probleme mit dem Spiel haben:



> *FX-Serie vor dem Supergau?*
> 
> Wie aus allen Teilen der Erde im Verlaufe des gestrigen Tages durchsickerte, haben Besitzer einer Grafikkarte der GeForce FX-Serie die allergrössten Probleme damit Oblivion zum Laufen zu bringen. Die einzige Karte aus dieser Serie, die mit einer erbärmlichen Frame-Rate im einstelligen Bereich ruckeln soll, ist die FX 5900'er. Man kann im Augenblick nur spekulieren, ob der von Nvidia nachgereichte Treiber (ForceWare 84.25) aus diesem Grunde bereit gestellt worden ist oder nicht. Sollten die Systemanforderungen bei elderscrolls.com in den nächsten Tagen dahingehend korrigiert werden, dass man die FX-Serie heraus editiert, wird die dunkle Ahnung zur unumstößlichen Gewissheit.
> 
> *Quelle*: http://www.planetmorrowind.de/


----------



## mmcc0810 (23. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 23.03.2006 05:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... das hört sich nicht gut an, für alle Besitzer einer Geforce FX Karte, da sie anscheinend die allergrößten Probleme mit dem Spiel haben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe eine GF FX 5900XT und bereits das Spiel,
läuft wirklich nicht optimal.
Hoffentlich wird der Treiber mehr frams bringen.
Was auch ärgerlich ist, wo du aber schon einen Tip gegeben hast (Thx schadow Man) ist die Tastaturbelegeung, werde es heute mal mit der .ini Datei ausprobieren ob es funzt.


----------



## Iceman (23. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 23.03.2006 05:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... das hört sich nicht gut an, für alle Besitzer einer Geforce FX Karte, da sie anscheinend die allergrößten Probleme mit dem Spiel haben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war abzusehen. Die alten FX Reihe ist, was Shaderleistung angeht, unterirdisch schlecht und das war sie schon damals als sie erschien. Und Shaderspielereien bietet Oblivion nunmal zu Hauf.
Da wird auch ein Treiber nicht allzu viel dran ändern können.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. März 2006)

Iceman am 23.03.2006 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.03.2006 05:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann soll imho der Publisher auch nicht so eine kundentäuschende "Scheiße" auf die Box schreiben. "Minimum GeForce 5 FX 5700". Klar hat die FX-Serie eine miese Shaderleistung, hatte ja selber mal eine dieser Karten im Gehäuse, trotzdem entschuldigt dies nicht den Umstand, unwissenden Kunden die sich auf die Box-Texte verlassen  so vor den Kopf zu treten.

Es ist ja fast schon gewöhnlich, dass die Hersteller gerne mal Schwachsinn auf die Boxen schreiben wenn es um spielbaren Min-Konfigs geht, was Bethesda da aber abgezogen hat finde ich schon mehr als dreist. Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Argument "Es läuft ja". Alles unter 15 ist einfach unspielbar, auch bei einem Rollenspiel.

Hätten sie halt direkt auf die Box schreiben sollen "Minimum GeForce 6 6600", anstatt solche Oldies noch aufzulisten, und so falsche Hoffnungen der Spieler zu schüren.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Tamriel-333 (23. März 2006)

Ich hab eine 6800LE wirds laufen  



JA  
Nein


----------



## Iceman (23. März 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 23.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann soll imho der Publisher auch nicht so eine kundentäuschende "Scheiße" auf die Box schreiben. "Minimum GeForce 5 FX 5700". Klar hat die FX-Serie eine miese Shaderleistung, hatte ja selber mal eine dieser Karten im Gehäuse, trotzdem entschuldigt dies nicht den Umstand, unwissenden Kunden die sich auf die Box-Texte verlassen  so vor den Kopf zu treten.
> 
> Es ist ja fast schon gewöhnlich, dass die Hersteller gerne mal Schwachsinn auf die Boxen schreiben wenn es um spielbaren Min-Konfigs geht, was Bethesda da aber abgezogen hat finde ich schon mehr als dreist. Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Argument "Es läuft ja". Alles unter 15 ist einfach unspielbar, auch bei einem Rollenspiel.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist dann was du drauf schreibst. Die ATi Pendants der FX Karten haben nämlich kein Problem mit dem Spiel, da deren Shaderleistung deutlich höher ist. Und wenn dann drauf steht "Minimum Radeon 9600" oder sowas meint der User von nebenan, dass es auf seiner FX5700 auch läuft und meckert dann rum 

Man hätte das sicherlich besser regeln können, aber so verschwinden dann vielleicht mal die ganzen Shaderkrückengrafikkarten aus den PCs der User, was auch ein positiver Effekt wäre.

Außerdem: Es läuft ja ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2006)

Im Gegensatz zur wirklich miesen Performance der FX Reihe, sollte es auf allen Karten der 6xxxx laufen. Insofern natürlich auch auf der 6800LE, da diese leistungstechnisch in etwa mit einer 6600GT gleichauf liegt.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## kingston (23. März 2006)

Ich spiele es ja seit gestern. 

P4 2,53, 1Gig Ram 333Mhz, X800XL 

System wurde vom Spiel als Hoch eingestuft. ( Erstmal blöd aus der Wäsche gekuckt)

Grafikquali im Spiel ist auf " Gross", Auflösung 1280X1024( TFT bedingt)
Sichtweite ist auf max, Entfernte Objekte, Bäume und Häuser sind an.
Grasdichte ist Mittig mit Tendenz nach links. Schatten sind an. Ausser Laubwerkschatten, Grasschatten und Körperschatten. Natürlich sieht das ganze mit den ganzen Schatten um Ecken besser aus aber da braucht es dann absolutes High End.
Alleine Laubwerkschatten frisst ungefähr 8 Frames. Schattenquali ist auf niedrig. AA hab ich aus. Komischerweise fällt das bei Oblivion gar nicht auf.

In innenlevels hab ich durchschnittlich 20 - 50 Frames.
Aussen 20 - 35. 
Ich hab wirklich schlimmes befürchtet aber es sieht super aus und mit diesen Frameraten absolut spielbar.


----------



## mastersam (23. März 2006)

Jaja, die guten alten GeForce 5 FX Karten. Da wollte uns NVidia doch kurz vor dem Erscheinen der Karte klar machen, dass Stalker darauf super aussieht und in allerhöchsten Einstellungen ruckelfrei läuft. Tja, wer darauf hin in Laden gerannt ist um sie zu kaufen wurde bitter enttäuscht. Nicht nur das Stalker etwa dreineinhalb Jahre später immer noch auf sich warten lässt, sondern auch wegen der miesen Leistung der Karte!


----------



## mmcc0810 (23. März 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 23.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 23.03.2006 09:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin volkommen deiner Meinung.


----------



## Tobi82 (23. März 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 23.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 23.03.2006 09:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die mindetsanforderungen stehen für die Konfiguration die das absolute minimum darstellen das das spiel überhaupt läuft. Es stehen auch immer noch die die empfohlenen Anforderungen damit es flüssig läuft drauf.


----------



## svenni22 (24. März 2006)

also ich werde es nach meinem feierabend auch endlich installieren können und bin schon gespannt ob ich es einigermaßen zum laufen bekomme auf meinem notebook:
pm 1,86
1gb ddr2 
6800go mit 256 ram

denke mal das mit einigen einschränkungen was schatten angeht, das spiel in 1024x768 spielbar sein müßte. kann euch auch gerne meine erfahrungen später mal schildern.

viel spaß beim zocken und ein schönes wochenende


----------



## DerLOL (24. März 2006)

Kann mir jemand villeicht helfen? Ich hab das Game heute bekommen und bei mir Ruckelt es so dermaßen auf Max. Details ohne AA und AF bei 1024x768; hab vill Draußen zwischen. 3 und 10 frames/sek.
Ich hab einen AMD Athlon 64 3000+,  WinFast PX6600 GT Extreme  (128 MB), 1GB Ram, Win XP Pro.


----------



## newester (24. März 2006)

DerLOL am 24.03.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand villeicht helfen? Ich hab das Game heute bekommen und bei mir Ruckelt es so dermaßen auf Max. Details ohne AA und AF bei 1024x768; hab vill Draußen zwischen. 3 und 10 frames/sek.
> Ich hab einen AMD Athlon 64 3000+,  WinFast PX6600 GT Extreme  (128 MB), 1GB Ram, Win XP Pro.




Was hast du erwartet bei *max Details*  

AFAIK reich alleine deine CPU nicht aus für max. Details, min. 3,8 Ghz / 3800+ lt. PCGH.
Deine Grafikkarte ist auch zu schwach für max. Details, lt. PCGH min. eine 7800GTX.
Da bist du weit enfernt davon, da ist es dann auch egal ob es nur 1024x768 statt 1280x1024 sind.


----------



## satchmo (25. März 2006)

Das Spiel hat in den Voreinstellungen automatisch Ultra als Grafikleistung gewählt. Leider kann ich davon nichts spüren. habe das Spiel jetzt so eingestellt, dass es im Außrenbereich auf 20 fps kommt und noch gut aussieht.
Klar, wenn das Gras ausgestellt wird erreiche ich einen Durchschnitt von 26 fps, aber das sieht so zum ko... aus, muss nicht sein.
sollte sich hier jmd herumtreiben, der ein sehr ähnliches System hat und es besser läuft kann ja mal was dazu posten.
Laut englischen Foren (allg. postings offizieller Seite) sollte ich mit meinem System wesentlich höher Frames erreichen. Die Träumen, oder?


----------



## Batman1 (25. März 2006)

Auf nem 3700+ (unübertaktet) läuft es auf Max Details auch schon flüssig. In PcGames war ja von mindestens nem 3800+ die Rede...
Spiele jetzt seit etwa 15 Stunden, und habe noch keine Framerateeinbrüche bemerkt.

Restliches System siehe Gamerprofil

Batman


----------



## newester (25. März 2006)

satchmo am 25.03.2006 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel hat in den Voreinstellungen automatisch Ultra als Grafikleistung gewählt. Leider kann ich davon nichts spüren. habe das Spiel jetzt so eingestellt, dass es im Außrenbereich auf 20 fps kommt und noch gut aussieht.
> Klar, wenn das Gras ausgestellt wird erreiche ich einen Durchschnitt von 26 fps, aber das sieht so zum ko... aus, muss nicht sein.
> sollte sich hier jmd herumtreiben, der ein sehr ähnliches System hat und es besser läuft kann ja mal was dazu posten.
> Laut englischen Foren (allg. postings offizieller Seite) sollte ich mit meinem System wesentlich höher Frames erreichen. Die Träumen, oder?




Ich hab ein ähnliches System atm, nur ne 7900GT statt ne 7800GTX.
Der X2 3800+ ist schlichtweg zu schwach für max. Details. Normalerweise hab ich einen Opteron @ 2,8 Ghz (1024kB Cache) drinen, damit hab ich wirklich gute Frameraten bei 1280x1024, selbst aussen hab ich kaum unter 35 FPS manchmal sogar bis 70 FPS durchschnittlich 40-50. 

Seit ich den X2 3800+ eingebaut habe ist es eine einzige Ruckelorgie. Ich frag mich wo das Spiel Dual-Core optimiert sein soll, scheint so als ob nur ein Core richtig genutz wird und da sind 2,0 -2,2 AMD Ghz schlichtweg zu schwach, ist klar das entspricht auch nur einem 3200+ Single-Core.

BTW: Ich will wirklich nicht übertreiben, aber in CSS haben sich die Frameraten fast halbiert, durch den  Wechsel von Opteron@2,8Ghz auf den X2 3800+  

PS: Man darf nicht vergessen das Spiel benötigt nicht nur wegen der Grafik viel CPU-Power, vorallem die NPCs bzw. KI benötigt Unmengen an Leistung.


----------



## bischoffoliver1992 (25. März 2006)

newester am 25.03.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 25.03.2006 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also glaubt ihr dass es mit nem x2 3800 auf 2500mhz übertaktet, ner 7900 gt 1 gb ddr 500 ram un nem an8 sli premium auf höchsten detaisl klappt?


----------



## newester (25. März 2006)

bischoffoliver1992 am 25.03.2006 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> also glaubt ihr dass es mit nem x2 3800 auf 2500mhz übertaktet, ner 7900 gt 1 gb ddr 500 ram un nem an8 sli premium auf höchsten detaisl klappt?



Jo, das dürfte so die Grenze sein wo es dann klappen sollte, PCGH ist da ähnlicher Ansicht (--> ab 3,8 Ghz bzw. 3800+/2,4Ghz).


----------



## Paheka (25. März 2006)

Will jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchlesen. Also ich hätte gerne einen Tipp wie weit ich Details hochschrauben kann, dass es auf meinem Sys ohne großes Ruckeln läuft. Am Anfang in den Katakomben lief es auch ohne Ruckler, doch anhand der Grafikpracht außerhalb ruckelt es schon ein bischen.
Also mein System:
AMD 64 3500+
GeForce 6800GT
1024 MB RAM

Danke schonmal


----------



## Spucky90 (25. März 2006)

Paheka am 25.03.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Will jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchlesen. Also ich hätte gerne einen Tipp wie weit ich Details hochschrauben kann, dass es auf meinem Sys ohne großes Ruckeln läuft. Am Anfang in den Katakomben lief es auch ohne Ruckler, doch anhand der Grafikpracht außerhalb ruckelt es schon ein bischen.
> Also mein System:
> AMD 64 3500+
> GeForce 6800GT
> ...




Hi

Meint ihr das ich es mit meinem System zocken kann
AMD 2400+
512 DDR RAN
9600PRO

mir ist schon klar das es dann so gut wie keine details geben wird 

Danke


----------



## Garfunkel74 (25. März 2006)

Paheka am 25.03.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Will jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchlesen. Also ich hätte gerne einen Tipp wie weit ich Details hochschrauben kann, dass es auf meinem Sys ohne großes Ruckeln läuft. Am Anfang in den Katakomben lief es auch ohne Ruckler, doch anhand der Grafikpracht außerhalb ruckelt es schon ein bischen.
> Also mein System:
> AMD 64 3500+
> GeForce 6800GT
> ...



Hallo,

habe fast das gleiche Sys: Athlon 64 3400+, 1 Gig Ram und 6800 GT
Ich spiel 1024*768, HDR an, Schatten aus, Qualitat: groß, max. Weitsicht. Leider musste ich das Gras ausschalten, da mit Gras (selbst auf viertel Einstellung) ich im Wald teilweise nur 18 F hatte. Bei Deaktivierung des Grases habe ich konstant 28-35 F ausserhalb den Städten. In den Städten habe ich ab 21 F. So ist das Spiel gut spielbar und sieht immer noch verdammt gut aus.

Gruss
garfunkel74


----------



## daCarter (25. März 2006)

also ich zock oblivion mit nem fx 57 auf 2,9 ghz und ner 7800gtx (512) und momentan noch 1 gig ram also ich muss auch damit ich im dichten wald gute fps werte habe hdr aus und die schatten sowie das baum und gras detail runterschrauben ansonsten kannste das sowas von knicken es ruckelt zwar nicht wenns an ist ist aber, es spielt sich dann so penedrant schwammig das es einfach keinen spaß mehr macht, aber was will man machen ne 7900gtx bestellen und nen fx-60?


----------



## PCWichtel (25. März 2006)

wo würde denn oblivion besser laufen?
athlon 3,2+und 7900gt
oder
athlon 3,8+und 6800gt

was ist da wichtiger cpu oder graka


----------



## willkeinen (25. März 2006)

bei mir läuft es irgendwie jedesma anders...ma flüssig ohne ruckler dann kaum rucklig oder auch sehr rucklig (kann an den selben stellen sein)
mein system steht unten
hab höchste details drin 
schatten auf aus, gras auf viertel sichweite 50%


----------



## daCarter (26. März 2006)

PCWichtel am 25.03.2006 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> wo würde denn oblivion besser laufen?
> athlon 3,2+und 7900gt
> oder
> athlon 3,8+und 6800gt
> ...



ich denke mal das sich cpu und graka so ziemlich die waage halten denn man braucht schon ne absolute high end cpu und graka damits anständig läuft

wobei ich spontan mal behaupte das das system mit der 7900gt wohl schneller wäre weil da liegt ja einfach mal ne ganze graka generation dazwischen und die 6800gt hat ja auch kein PS3.0


----------



## Silver79 (26. März 2006)

Also Spiele mit meinem System

3500
1GB
6800LE@ 12/6 @ 360/840

im Schnitt mit mittleren Details...
HDR
KEine Schatten (ist mir nicht aufgefallen das die weggefallen sind... sehen eh nicht sonderlich gut aus)
Sichtweite auf MAx... wobei die extra Dinger auf aus sind (reicht völlig)

Damit komme ich auf min 18fps (im dichten Wald)
im Schnitt auf 28-35fps
In Innenräumen auf meist über 65fps!

Aber mir tun alle ATI X8xx Besitzer leid die kein HDR verwenden können. Ohne HDR finde ich die Grafik im Spiel doch recht trist und langweillig. Der Bloor Effekt der das ja eigentlich ausgleichen soll hat keine Ähnlichkeit mit den schönen SM 3.0 HDR Effekten....

Interesant finde ich die Aussage das Dualcore nichts bringt.... wobei ich eigentlich nichts vom X2 3800 halte. Ein ordentlicher Dualcore sollte dann doch schon ein X2 4200 oder höher sein!


----------



## Sword_CH (26. März 2006)

Ich möchte mir eigentlich Oblivion zulegen, aber ich weiss nicht ob es auf meinem System vernünftigit läuft.

AMD Athlon 2600+
1gb Ram
ATI 9500PRO

Was meint ihr. Möchte eigentlich keine Diashow und von der tollen Grafik sollte ich wenigstens ein wenig mitbekommen


----------



## Batman1 (26. März 2006)

Sword_CH am 26.03.2006 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mir eigentlich Oblivion zulegen, aber ich weiss nicht ob es auf meinem System vernünftigit läuft.
> 
> AMD Athlon 2600+
> 1gb Ram
> ...



Schwierig!

Sowohl Prozessor, als auch Graka sind eher zu schwach für gute Details.

Empfohlen werden 3 Ghz und ne X800 oder 6800 für mittlere Details...
Batman


----------



## daCarter (26. März 2006)

Silver79 am 26.03.2006 03:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mir tun alle ATI X8xx Besitzer leid die kein HDR verwenden können. Ohne HDR finde ich die Grafik im Spiel doch recht trist und langweillig. Der Bloor Effekt der das ja eigentlich ausgleichen soll hat keine Ähnlichkeit mit den schönen SM 3.0 HDR Effekten....



aber Grade HDR ist die größte hardware bremse das macht locker 10 fps mehr wenn mans aus schaltet

naja ich hab mir schnell mal bei alternate noch 1 gig ocz geordert mal schaun wies mit 2 gig läuft


----------



## doceddy (26. März 2006)

daCarter am 26.03.2006 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> PCWichtel am 25.03.2006 20:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was? 6800 hat kein shader 3.0 ? willste uns verarschen? die 6000. - reihe hatte als erster den shader


----------



## Volgel (26. März 2006)

Mensch ich will wirklich testen ob es auf meinem pc flüssig läuft.
weiß einer von euch ob es eine Demo gibt oder eine Demo geplant ist???


----------



## marcin28 (26. März 2006)

kann einer mir sagen wie das Spiel bei mir laufen wird?
also ich habe:
3.2 ghz pentium4
graka x700 radeon se 256mb speicher
1gb speicher ram
danke im voraus


----------



## Silver79 (26. März 2006)

marcin28 am 26.03.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> kann einer mir sagen wie das Spiel bei mir laufen wird?
> also ich habe:
> 3.2 ghz pentium4
> graka x700 radeon se 256mb speicher
> ...




CPU reicht... Speicher reicht..... Grafikkarte... las es.. du hast eine X700 SE... das entspricht einer 9600 standar.. das reicht vielleciht in 800x600 und alle Details auf niedrig.... da wirst keine Freude haben damit zu Spielen

@daCArter
Aber ohne HDR sieht das Spiel einfach scheiße aus.... da stell ich liebver die Sichtweitendetails aus... also Sichtweite auf Max. und diese zusatzdinger.. Detairte Bäume und Gras auf aus... da muss ich mir dan wenigstens diesen verwaschenen Boden nciht geben... das sieht ja furchtbar aus.
UNd was deine Aufrüstaktion auf 2GB betrifft. Die wirst du bei Oblivion überhaupt nciht merken. Die haben das Spiel verdammt gut Programmiert in dieser Hinsicht. 

Achja... was fürn Quatsch das die 6000er Reihe kein SM 3.0 beherrscht.... wie schon gesagt, das war die erste Karte die das überhaupt konnte. Das war ja lange das MAnko für ATI das die damit Technisch hinter her hinkten da die X800er Reihe kein SM 3.0 beherrschte. Das war ja schon bei Splinter Cell Fatal.... da gabs ja die ersten richtig schönne HDR Effekte über SM 3.0! Über SM 2.0 gibts zwar auch HDR, aber durch die Programierbegrenzung in SM 3.0 sah und sieht das lange nciht so gut aus wie über SM 3.0...... was man ja in Oblivion auch schön sehen kann wenn man HDR mit Bloor vergleicht!


----------



## annon11 (26. März 2006)

Was sagt ihr zu meinem System?Kann man damit ordentlich Oblivion zocken?

2800+
1GB RAM
6600GT


----------



## doceddy (26. März 2006)

marcin28 am 26.03.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> kann einer mir sagen wie das Spiel bei mir laufen wird?
> also ich habe:
> 3.2 ghz pentium4
> graka x700 radeon se 256mb speicher
> ...




ich empfehle dir deine graka zu übertaktet, um eine x700 pro oder xt zu bekommen. mein freund hat fast gleichen pc nur mit einer stärkeren x700. bei dem läuft das spiel mit fast allen effekten.


----------



## doceddy (26. März 2006)

annon11 am 26.03.2006 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr zu meinem System?Kann man damit ordentlich Oblivion zocken?
> 
> 2800+
> 1GB RAM
> 6600GT




damit kannst du oblivion auf mittel, was auch sehr gut aussieht, zocken.


----------



## annon11 (26. März 2006)

> damit kannst du oblivion auf mittel, was auch sehr gut aussieht, zocken.


Supi  Kaufen!!


----------



## daCarter (26. März 2006)

Silver79 am 26.03.2006 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> marcin28 am 26.03.2006 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sternitzky (26. März 2006)

Auf meinem System & mit meinen Treibern (s.u.) läuft Oblivion einwandfrei!
Im Gegensatz zu Morrowind keine Abstürze; und läuft auf höchsten Details (mit 4x AA & 1024x76 sogar flüssiger als Morrowind.


----------



## Silver79 (26. März 2006)

sternitzky am 26.03.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meinem System & mit meinen Treibern (s.u.) läuft Oblivion einwandfrei!
> Im Gegensatz zu Morrowind keine Abstürze; und läuft auf höchsten Details (mit 4x AA & 1024x76 sogar flüssiger als Morrowind.




Aber mit AA siehst du kein HDR...... das ist bei Oblivion gar nciht möglich..... und bei deiner KArte kann ich es nur empfehlen!!!!


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. März 2006)

doceddy am 26.03.2006 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 26.03.2006 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab diesselbe hardware und sogar nen 3,4 pentium und kann es NICHT auf mittel zocken. Spiele mit dem gedanken an ne neue grafikkarte. was haltet ihr von der hier?

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JAXV23&


----------



## uka (27. März 2006)

Also ich kann auf meinem PC:
AMD athlon 64 3000+ übertaktet auf 2,4 gh
1,5 gb arbeitsspeicher
7800gt
Oblivion mit fast allen einst. auf hoch,HDR und 1152x864 ruckelfrei zockn!
(in Häusern 40-50 fps und draußen 20-30fps)


----------



## daCarter (27. März 2006)

uka am 27.03.2006 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann auf meinem PC:
> AMD athlon 64 3000+ übertaktet auf 2,4 gh
> 1,5 gb arbeitsspeicher
> 7800gt
> ...



naja aber das is doch bitter oder eyy ich hab mir die 7800gtx 512 vor 2 moanten geholt und die reicht jetzt schon net mehr für das game das is doch einfach lächerlich langsam ich kauf doch kein sli oder schon wieder ne neue graka,tze


----------



## Silver79 (28. März 2006)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie CPU lastig das Spiel ist? Würde mich mal interessieren ob es sich lohnt meinen Athlon 3500 zu übertakten mit meiner Grafikkarte
6800LE @ 12/6 @ 360/840

Oder werd ich damit keinen großen gewinn mehr machen weil die KArte ausbremst? Wahrscheinlich oder?

Im Grunde hab ich HDR an und alles andere auf mittel, weitsicht an aber die extra darstellung von Gras und Bäumen auf entfernung aus... weil mir die grüne Grütze in der Ferne zu sehr auf den Keks geht!
Damit habe ich etwa 18-38fps (Schnitt eher 26fps) drausen und 40-70fps (Schnitt eher 58fps) drinnen.
Wen ich die CPU meinetwegen auf 2,4Ghz oder 2,5Ghz erhöhe... würde mir das was bringen... zumindest bei den Min. Fps?

HAb keine Lust den Aufwand zu betreiben ohne wirklich einen Erfolg zu erzielen... und wegen einem gradigen Umzug der mich mehr als 3 nagelneue High End PCs gekostet hat, hab ich auch nicht die Kohle mir ne neue KArte zu holen... wollte damit noch bis Ende diesen JAhres warten.


----------



## slash72 (28. März 2006)

Silver79 am 28.03.2006 02:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie CPU lastig das Spiel ist? Würde mich mal interessieren ob es sich lohnt meinen Athlon 3500 zu übertakten mit meiner Grafikkarte
> 6800LE @ 12/6 @ 360/840
> 
> Oder werd ich damit keinen großen gewinn mehr machen weil die KArte ausbremst? Wahrscheinlich oder?
> ...



Also ich hab jetzt mal ein bißchen mit dem CPU Takt rumgespielt. Sys siehe Sig !

Ich merke absolut keinen Unterschied, wenn ich die CPU nur mit 2.200 MHz an Stelle der übertakteten 2.750 MHz betreibe. Ich vermute, dass bei max. Detaileinstellungen bzw. wenn die Grafikkarte eh schon am Limit arbeitet eine CPU-Takterhöhung keine spürbare Verbesserung der fps-Rate bringt. Hier bremst einfach die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Silver79 (28. März 2006)

Danke für die Antwort und den Versuch! Dann lasich das mit dem übertakten... da ansonsnten meine CPU für alles was ich sonst zocke oder arbeite mehr als ausreichend ist... dachte das ich vielleciht bei Oblivion einen Vorteil bekomme... aber so. 

Thanx


----------



## Succer (28. März 2006)

Also ich muss sagen ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden!
Spiele zwar nur auf 800x600 aber das macht optisch nur einen unterschied wenn man es weiß!
Ansonsten habe ich so ziemlich alle Einstellungen auf voll +hdr und das spiel läuft eigentlich ziemlich flüssig (nach den ersten 2 minuten nach dem Starten) heftig wird es nur wenn ich im Wald Kämpfen muss... 

Rechnerkonfig.: Siehe Signatur


----------



## icon45 (28. März 2006)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was alle Oblivion so runtermachen!
Ich hab ne GeForce 6800 Ultra, 2048 MB RAM und AMD Athlon64 3500+.
Ich spiele auf 1024x768 mit HDR und der höchsten Sichtweite und der höchsten Einstelung, wann Objekte auf dem Bild erscheinen.
Es läuft völlig flüssig, auch in Wäldern und beim Kämpfen im Wald. 
Ich hab nichts übertaktet.
Und von den ganzen Bugs, die hier rumerzählt wurden ist bei mir kein einziger passiert.
Auch von wegen, dass eine Figur 2-3 Synchronstimmen hätten oder Figuren einfach stehen bleiben.
Und ich spiel schon seit letzten Freitag.


----------



## svenni22 (28. März 2006)

svenni22 am 24.03.2006 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werde es nach meinem feierabend auch endlich installieren können und bin schon gespannt ob ich es einigermaßen zum laufen bekomme auf meinem notebook:
> pm 1,86
> 1gb ddr2
> 6800go mit 256 ram
> ...



super! ich mache zwar ein paar abstriche, aber nicht wirklich viele und es läuft sehr gut. außer bei dem quest mit den tränen in diesem eistal. da ist die grafikkarte dann doch überfordert 

viel spaß noch,
sven


----------



## gliderpilot (28. März 2006)

Ich bin derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich Oblivion mal wagen sollte, aber auch bei mir vorher mal die Frage: Mit welchen Details kann ich es noch akzeptabel (sagen wir 15 fps) zocken?


----------



## daCarter (28. März 2006)

gliderpilot am 28.03.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich Oblivion mal wagen sollte, aber auch bei mir vorher mal die Frage: Mit welchen Details kann ich es noch akzeptabel (sagen wir 15 fps) zocken?



also 15 fps is doch net akzeptabel 25 solltens schon min sein dafür schalt ich auch sachen wie hdr gerne aus weil sonst das spielerlebenis mehr leidet als mein grafikgenuss


----------



## gliderpilot (28. März 2006)

daCarter am 28.03.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> also 15 fps is doch net akzeptabel 25 solltens schon min sein dafür schalt ich auch sachen wie hdr gerne aus weil sonst das spielerlebenis mehr leidet als mein grafikgenuss



Ist halt subjektiv - und mir reichen 15 (insbesondere wenn ich mir die Screenshots und dann mein System anschaue -> gegen mehr fps habe ich allerdings auch nichts  )! 

Aber zurück zur zur Frage der max Grafikdetails bei akzeptabler Performance...  !


----------



## Krichswollef (28. März 2006)

Servus

Wollt kurz von euch hörn ob das System bei mir läuft.


AMD64 +3500 "Venice"
Asus 6800GT
1GB Corsair 2.5CL

btw es wurde nix übertaktet...

Vielen Dank...


----------



## PCWichtel (28. März 2006)

Krichswollef am 28.03.2006 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> Wollt kurz von euch hörn ob das System bei mir läuft.
> 
> ...



wird laufen... und das net zu schlecht. habe heut bei nem kumpel gesehen (ähnliches sys mit 3,2+) und meistens draussen 25+ fps. nur an wenigen stellen  sinkt es auf 15fps... details auf oberem mittelneaveau. sieht geil aus


----------



## Stiplinger (29. März 2006)

Krichswollef am 28.03.2006 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> Wollt kurz von euch hörn ob das System bei mir läuft.
> 
> ...





Das läuft 100 pro, hab die gleiche Hardware und sogar nur x800gto, läuft bei max details


----------



## DrZocker (29. März 2006)

frogi am 16.03.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> @mistermeister: war nicht eine x800 empfohlen?
> @KAEPS133: Geht dir jetzt einer ab ?




hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier-bitte vergebt mir wenn ich ins falsche topic poste. ich hab seit gestern oblivion-darauf hab ich schon ewig gewartet. leider läuft es nicht. wenn ich grfakieinstellungen ändern will, haut r mich raus. wenn ich das spiel starte ist außer nem weißen hintergrund und ein paar seltsamen umrandungen nix zu sehen. ich habe eine ati radeon 9800se. wird die nicht unterstützt?mein rechenr ist schnell genug um F.E.A.R etc problemlos zu zocken.(zumindest in eingeschränkter Qualität)
AMD 2,8 !GB Arbeitspeicher.
Kann ich das Spiel noch zum laufen bekommen?

Wär cool wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet!!
Vielen Dank vorab!!


----------



## MR-MONK3Y (29. März 2006)

Ich hab ne frage zu den Anforderungen die ja echt hammer sind  
läuft oblivion bei mir mit allen details und  HDR und so???

Mein System:
AMD Athlon XP 3200 
ATI radeon X800Pro
1GB Ram
MSI K7N mainbord


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. März 2006)

Laufen wird es. Nur ob du mit FPS Spaß haben wirst steht auf einem andern Blatt.


----------



## MR-MONK3Y (29. März 2006)

Danke nur was is FPS ???


----------



## doceddy (29. März 2006)

MR-MONK3Y am 29.03.2006 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke nur was is FPS ???




fps - frames pro second also bilder pro sekunde. bei einem shooter sollten es nicht weniger als 30 sein, bei rpg wie oblivion sollten es mindestens 15-20 sein. deine karte hat leider nur shader 2.0, und deswegen wird HDR nicht so berauschend aussehen wie zb bei einer geforce 7800. das spiel wird bei dir ganz ordentlich laufen.


----------



## Denton23 (29. März 2006)

Feststellungen/Meinung/FaktenAnforderungen usw... zu Oblivion:

Wie Deepfall auch hier im Forum schrieb, machte ich mich Tagelang an der INI zu schaffen, ohne das Spiel länger als eine Stunde zu spielen. Und nicht nur das. Meine Anstrengungen/Investitionen die ich reingesteckt habe, waren:

-Überhaupt erstmal ein 1.600 € teurer PC
-verschissen viel Zeit
-INI bis zum verdammten geht nicht mehr verändert
-NVIDIA´s speziell für Oblivion getrimmte Treiber 84.25 installiert (Arbeiteten ja ANGEBLICH sehr eng mit Bethesda zusammen. Man wäre ja ein Idiot, wenn man das nicht glauben würde. Und für die Teddys hier: Ironie)
-Mich mit der coolbits_forceware.reg herumgeschlagen
-Meine 500€ 7800GTX um verfluchte 95 Mhz übertaktet

Und Leutz, wie könnt ihr euch mit den Ultra hohen Einstellungen zufrieden geben? Das was wir auf den Preview Screenshots sahen ist tausendmal besser/schöner als der Unrat, den wir vorgesetzt bekamen. Es ist einfach Fakt: Ultra hoch sieht auf dem PC VERF**** SCHEISSE AUS!!! Zumindest im Umkreis von 10 Metern um meinen Charakter sehe ich MATSCH, das erst wegeditiert wird, wenn ich im Spiel einen Fuß auf die Stelle setze. Ruinen "ploppen" unmittelbar vor meiner Fresse auf. Wie zur Hölle soll da Rollenspiel Feeling aufkommen? Da will ich nachts auf einem Berg sein und aus der Ferne sehen, wohin ich mein Arsch als nächstes bewegen möchte und unterwegs denn gleich mal wieder 30 Quests erledigen, die nicht von Übersetzungsfehler triefen. DAS IST NICHT MÖGLICH! Bezüglich des nicht auftauchens von Gebäuden direkt vor meiner Fresse kann ich ja die INI ändern und die Grids to load auf 10 oder mehr stellen, dann habe ich aber brutal weniger als die schon sowieso standardmäßigen 20 Frames. 
Und HDR habe ich an.

Aber das schlimme ist ja: 20 FPS bei 640*480 und das gleiche auch bei 1600*1200! Und allerhand verfluchte ini einstellungen mehr/weniger/anders bringt ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS!

Damit ich mich auch nicht über die Schriftgröße für Sehbehinderte ärgern muss und überhaupt mit Menüs der XBOX DREIHUNDERTSECHZIG (Obwohl ich einen PERSONAL COMPUTER habe), lud ich sogar MOD´s von Leuten herunter, die noch versuchen, auf dem PC Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben. 

Leute mit ATI GPU haben bessere Perfomance als Leute mit NVIDIA GPU (Aber um WELTEN), und die XBOX hat auch eine ATI GPU und Oblivion kam auch für XBOX heraus. Und was schließen wir daraus: Zusammenarbeit hat stattgefunden, aber nur mit Bethesda, ATI und Microschrott. Und die Sichtweite ist bei der XBOX so weit das Auge sehen kann und es läuft TOP! 
Abgesehen von dem für Sehbehinderte Opitimierten Interface... und dem Controller, der dafür gedacht ist, dem Mensch Geometrische Figuren und Farben näher zu bringen...!!

Anbei glaube ich schon fest daran, das die Texturen, die weiter als 10 Meter um mir herum vorzufinden sind, aus dem Spiel "Robinsons Requiem" von 1995 herauskopiert worden sind... (manche werden das Spiel sicherlich noch kennen...!)

Und für diejenigen, die gleich fragen: "Was für ne Config hast du? Denn ich glaube das liegt am BIOS bei dir", hier meine entscheidene Hardware: 

Einen Amd 4200 x2 mit einer Geforce 7800Gtx Extreme Edition von Asus; 2GB Ram und ein LANPARTY UT nF4 SLI-DR Expert 

Und wie hieß es doch gleich, verflucht nochmal: Beim PC wird das Board eine übergeordnete Rolle spielen. 

Ach ja, ich glaube ich habe eine Lösung des Problems gefunden: 
Mein Gehäuse ist nicht mit dem Spiel kompatibel...


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (29. März 2006)

Hallo, Ich habe eine Frage:

Bringt SLI bei Oblivion Vorteile und wenn ja, wie viel Leistungszuwachs kann man durch SLI erwarten? Mein System steht in der Signatur, die 2te Graka ist folgerichtig eine Asus 7800Gt.


----------



## doceddy (29. März 2006)

natürlich bring sli vorteile!!! kaufen!


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (29. März 2006)

doceddy am 29.03.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich bring sli vorteile!!! kaufen!



Schon klar, nur profitieren nicht alle Spiele von SLI (manche sollen sogar geebremst werden). Mich würde interessieren wie weit sich die Framerate bei mir verbessern würde, oder ob die CPU dann doch bremst.


----------



## doceddy (29. März 2006)

mein_kleiner_Tod am 29.03.2006 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 29.03.2006 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




man kann nicht sagen, dass die graka die cpu und andersrum ausbremst. es ist nur so, dass man zb bei einem 1.4 ghz prozi keine 7800 braucht, weil man ja mit dem prozi eh nicht auf hoch zocken kann. deine cpu wird aber ganz bestimmt die grakas nicht ausbremsen. sli wird jetzt durch neue treiber sehr gut unterstürtzt. natürlich wenn du jetzt zb n spiel aus dem jahr 2000 spielst kann es zu problemen kommen, aber das passiert auch bei norm. grakas. also ne 2. graka würde bei deinem sys viel leistung bringen.


----------



## FetterKasten (30. März 2006)

*AW: Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion mit 9800Pro*

Hallo ich hab jetzt keine Lust ne Ewigkeit hier alles durch zu lesen deshalb frag ich einfach   :

Unten steht mein System. Kann ich so Oblivion einigermaßen flüssig und auch nicht in der hässlichsten Grafik spielen?
Auch Meinungen von jemanden mit einem ähnlichen System bzw. Grafikkarte wären gut und viell. kann jemand auch einen Screenshot hochladen   ?
Mein System möchte ich erst so um Weihnachten aufrüsten (aber dann richitg und alles neu  ) und eigentlich nicht extra nur für Oblivion.
Lohnt es sich überhaupt, dass ich mir mit diesem System Oblivion kaufe?

THX


----------



## GiGaKoPi (30. März 2006)

*AW: Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion mit 9800Pro*

Ja ich würde auch gerne wissen wie Oblivion bei mir laufen wird..Es gibt ja leider keine Demo, was ich nicht gut finde, womit ich es testen kann und bevor ich es mir kaufe und es dann ruckelt frag ich lieber mal hier nach..
Kann ich es in höchsten Qualtiät zocken aber ohne AA und AF und HDR?


----------



## MR-MONK3Y (30. März 2006)

*AW: Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion mit 9800Pro*



			
				GiGaKoPi am 30.03.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich würde auch gerne wissen wie Oblivion bei mir laufen wird..Es gibt ja leider keine Demo, was ich nicht gut finde, womit ich es testen kann und bevor ich es mir kaufe und es dann ruckelt frag ich lieber mal hier nach..
> Kann ich es in höchsten Qualtiät zocken aber ohne AA und AF und HDR?



Also ich denk bei dir gigakopi läuft es alles ganz gut mit allen details und so hab nähmlich fast das selbe system und so ne.



Und bei dir fetter kasten bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wegen deiner graka

Aber ich bin mir nich  sicher deswegen fragt nochma wen anders OK??


----------



## DirkVie (30. März 2006)

*AW: Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion mit 9800Pro*



			
				GiGaKoPi am 30.03.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich würde auch gerne wissen wie Oblivion bei mir laufen wird..Es gibt ja leider keine Demo, was ich nicht gut finde, womit ich es testen kann und bevor ich es mir kaufe und es dann ruckelt frag ich lieber mal hier nach..
> Kann ich es in höchsten Qualtiät zocken aber ohne AA und AF und HDR?



Naja,ich denke,der Prozessor könnte etwas zu schwach sein dafür.Von der Grafikkarte her müßte es eigentlich her ausreichen.


----------



## MR-MONK3Y (30. März 2006)

*AW: Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion mit 9800Pro*



			
				DirkVie am 30.03.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> GiGaKoPi am 30.03.2006 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey was hastn du fürn system biste irgendwie reich oda so ??


----------



## FetterKasten (30. März 2006)

*AW: Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion mit 9800Pro*



			
				MR-MONK3Y am 30.03.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> GiGaKoPi am 30.03.2006 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich weiß ich, dass meine Graka schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, aber ich wollte mir halt erst dann zu Weihnachen in dem Dreh dann wieder die allerbeste kaufen, die dann eben wie auch meine 9800Pro erstmal so 3 jahre reicht.
Nur hab ich gedacht, dass hier viell. auch jemand Oblivion mit so ner Graka hat und mir eben genauer, was zur Leistung sagen kann.
Trotzdem hat es mir auch spaß gemacht deine antwort zu lesen


----------



## gliderpilot (30. März 2006)

gliderpilot am 28.03.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich Oblivion mal wagen sollte, aber auch bei mir vorher mal die Frage: Mit welchen Details kann ich es noch akzeptabel (sagen wir 15 fps) zocken?


Niemand Erfahrung mit einem ähnlichen System wie meinem? :-o

Ungefähr zumindest


----------



## FetterKasten (30. März 2006)

gliderpilot am 30.03.2006 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> gliderpilot am 28.03.2006 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du hast ca. den gleichen pc wie ich. wenns bei dir läuft dann bei mir auch. jetzt fehlen nur noch kommentare anderer 9800pro besitzer wie sie oblivion spielen können


----------



## nECRokILLa (31. März 2006)

Ich komm mir hier echt saudumm vor, aber mit meinem System läuft Oblivion 1A. Ok, wenns mal um extreme Weitsichten geht, dann merk ich schon dass da ein paar weniger Frames kommen, aber es spielt sich immernoch flüssig...
Mein System:
AMD Athlon 2500+ @ 3200+
2,5 GB Ram PC 333 Dual Channel
Powercolor X800 pro
MSI K7N Delta L
Western Digital 160BB
und die ist mit O&O Defrager optimiert... 
Alles neue Treiber ( Graka hat nen Omegatreiber).
2x Hyndai B70A 

Bei mir läuft das Spiel auf vollem Anschlag bei 1024x786 und bei vollen Details...

Ich weis auch nicht so recht, wieso sich alle beschweren... vielleicht nicht so recht die Ahnung von PC-Tuning?


----------



## newester (31. März 2006)

nECRokILLa am 31.03.2006 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm mir hier echt saudumm vor, aber mit meinem System läuft Oblivion 1A. Ok, wenns mal um extreme Weitsichten geht, dann merk ich schon dass da ein paar weniger Frames kommen, aber es spielt sich immernoch flüssig...
> Mein System:
> AMD Athlon 2500+ @ 3200+
> 2,5 GB Ram PC 333 Dual Channel
> ...



Vielleicht weil sie im Gegensatz zu dir HDR nutzen können und es auch tun !?


----------



## IXS (31. März 2006)

newester am 31.03.2006 06:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht weil sie im Gegensatz zu dir HDR nutzen können und es auch tun !?



Braucht man HDR? Also, vermissen tu ich's nicht. Warum sollte man sich diese schön texturierte Landschaft schon wieder mit unglaubwürdiger Lichteinblendung verschandeln?
Ich spiele auf 1280x1024 mit 2x AA und Bloom ist an. Einzig die Schatten sind teilweise "kaputt" (aktuelle Treiber sind installiert).

Trotz allem: Verglichen mit anderen Spielen, ist Oblivion programmtechnisch schon ein kleines Meisterwerk.
Trotz des Umfangs des Spiels, sind die Ladezeiten sehr kurz und die Grafik lässt einen glauben, man hätte einen neuen Rechner zuhause stehen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. März 2006)

FetterKasten am 30.03.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> gliderpilot am 30.03.2006 17:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pcg empfiehlt mindestens einen 3,5 GHZ Prozessor, nicht nur die Grafikkarte ist entscheident.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (31. März 2006)

gliderpilot am 28.03.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich Oblivion mal wagen sollte, aber auch bei mir vorher mal die Frage: Mit welchen Details kann ich es noch akzeptabel (sagen wir 15 fps) zocken?



Ja, tu das  
Ich spiele auf einem AMD 64 3200+ mit 1GB Ram und einer 9800 Pro, und 3 Personen die ich kenne ebenfalls mit fast demselben PC und derselben Grafikkarte. Die Details sind zwar alle niedrig bis mittel, aber es sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus.


----------



## FetterKasten (31. März 2006)

LouisLoiselle am 31.03.2006 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 30.03.2006 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich das gesagt?
Gliderpilot hat ja auch nur 200Mhz weniger als ich und sonst ist alles gleich.


----------



## gliderpilot (31. März 2006)

NOODLES_SOS am 31.03.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, tu das
> Ich spiele auf einem AMD 64 3200+ mit 1GB Ram und einer 9800 Pro, und 3 Personen die ich kenne ebenfalls mit fast demselben PC und derselben Grafikkarte. Die Details sind zwar alle niedrig bis mittel, aber es sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus.



Bedankt!  
Morgen fahre ich mal los und "riskiere" es 

@FetterKasten: ich schreib hier morgen dann mal rein, wie es bei mir läuft (bzw. mit welchen Details genau).


----------



## Psycho-Patee (31. März 2006)

Kann man das Game mit einer Geforce 6600 GT mit 128 MB RAM ruckelfrei zocken? Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher reichen auf jeden FAll, nur meine derzeitige Graka macht mir Bedenken.


----------



## Baumwolle2 (31. März 2006)

Will mir unbedingt Oblivion kaufen, aber ich weiß net obs auf meinen Pc läuft.

Mein Computer:
Cpu: Amd Athlon 2600+
Arbeitsspeicher: 768Mb
Grafikkarte:Geforce Fx 5700Le 128Mb

Schon mal danke im vorraus.


----------



## FetterKasten (31. März 2006)

gliderpilot am 31.03.2006 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> NOODLES_SOS am 31.03.2006 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist jetzt schon zu spät   hab es mir gestern abend bei amazon bestellt. mal schaun ob es morgen da ist. kannst natürlich trotzdem schreiben wie es läuft dann können wir vergleichen


----------



## Moemo (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

da ich nun auch auf den Geschmack gekommen bin, wollte ich wissen, wie gut dieses Spiel    auf meinem Rechner laufen würde - ich habe folgendes System:
GeForce 6800
AMD Athlon Xp 3200+
1024Mb Ram
(NForce2 Mainboard)

MfG,

vorweg danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Baumwolle2 (31. März 2006)

Schaut mal was ich tolles endeckt habe .Man kann da seine Hardware testen. (zb. für oblivion)  
Also ich den test gemacht und beim mir gehts. Das heißt dass ich mir des game morgen kaufen werde. Also schaut doch auchmal hin.
Hier is die Adresse:
http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## doceddy (1. April 2006)

Baumwolle2 am 31.03.2006 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Will mir unbedingt Oblivion kaufen, aber ich weiß net obs auf meinen Pc läuft.
> 
> Mein Computer:
> Cpu: Amd Athlon 2600+
> ...




brauchst garnicht an oblivion zu denken. ich hab n 2200+, 1280 md, 5700 le 256 mb übertaktet auf ultra. das spiel ruckelt wie sau! alles ganz runter gemacht. man kann aber irgendwie die shader dateien ersetzen um auch mit alten grakas spielen zu können.


----------



## gordi1415 (1. April 2006)

Ich hab mir Oblivion auch zugelegt und bin total enttäuscht:

Mit meinem PC

XP 2800+
X850 PRO
1GB RAM

ruckelt es ständig, und wenn dann noch ein NPC ins Bild kommt, stürzt die Framerate auf unter 20FPS ab!

Und das obwohl ich alle Einstellungen auf dem niedrigsten Wert gestellt habe, außer die Fernsicht die auf 50% steht.


----------



## Silver79 (1. April 2006)

gordi1415 am 01.04.2006 01:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir Oblivion auch zugelegt und bin total enttäuscht:
> 
> Mit meinem PC
> 
> ...




Deine CPU ist schlichtweg zu schwach.......!!!!


MAl so an alle!!!

MIttlerweile hat so ziemlich jeder den ich kenne Oblivion auf seinem Rechner... dabei ist folgendes was HArdwareanforderung betrifft... herausgekommen. Als anmerkung.... alles auf 1024x768

MAn kann Oblivion ab diesem Rechner mit minimalen Details Spielen! Sofern nicht zu viel im Hintergrund läuft und der Rechner gut Konfiguriert ist!

XP 2600
1Gb
9800PRO

Ab diesem Rechner läuft alles auf mittleren Details und HDR gut! NAtürlich wieder vorrausgesetzt das der Rechner gut konfiguriert ist!

Athlon 3200
1Gb
Geforce 6800 (besser GS oder GT)

UNd ba diesem REchner gibt es eigentlich kaum noch irgendwelche Hindernisse alles mit HDR auf Max zu spielen! 

3500
1Gb
7800GT

UNd was hier HDR betrifft... ich kann nur widerholen das der Bloom Effekt, den ja die X800 Besitzer verwenden müssen, extrem schlecht gegen HDR aussieht. Grade wen die Sonne aufgeht oder Fakelschein in Höhlen ist mit HDR ein wahrer genuss den ich im LEben nciht missen möchte


----------



## IXS (1. April 2006)

Und auf diesem Rechner    :

P4 Northwood 3GHz
1GB RAM
X800XT
Läuft alles auf höchsten Details in 1280x1024.

OK, HDR funktioniert mit der Grafikkarte nicht und an manchen Stellen (wahrscheinlich Nachladeruckler) gibt es kurze Slowdowns. Größtenteils läuft das Spiel aber flüssig. (360° Dreher ruckeln z.B. überhaupt nicht)

(Werd's mal auf dem 2,4er mit 9800pro installieren und testen    )


----------



## Baumwolle2 (1. April 2006)

Kann man Obvlivion mit na Radeon X1600 Pro und 768mb Ram auf mittleren details zocken?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (1. April 2006)

Baumwolle2 am 31.03.2006 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal was ich tolles endeckt habe .Man kann da seine Hardware testen. (zb. für oblivion)
> Also ich den test gemacht und beim mir gehts. Das heißt dass ich mir des game morgen kaufen werde. Also schaut doch auchmal hin.
> Hier is die Adresse:
> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest




Also ich hab dieses Tool ausprobiert... und naja es leitet einen in die Irre 

Bei dem Tool steht dran, dass mein System überall weit über dem geforderten liegt, vorallem bei der Graka ^^ (7300 GS 512 MB)... wers glaubt. Das Spiel läuft maximal mit 15 FPS im Außenbereich. Der Witz dabei ist, dass es irrelevant ist, ob ich die Details hoch oder runterschraube, Vsync aktiviere oder deaktiviere etc etc... es bleibt bei den Max 15 FPS ... Das Game kommt wohl nicht mit der billig GraKa zurecht. Naja da es ja bei mir völlig egal ist mit welchen Einstellungen ich spiele, wähle ich die höchste und bastel mir meine INI wieder hin  Sieht gut aus ruckelt wie Sau, aber egal.... Kämpfen in Außenrealen verkommt zum Glücksspiel, aber egal. 

Wenn jemand ne Idee hat worans liegen könnte, der möge sich melden ^^


----------



## gliderpilot (1. April 2006)

Also: ich habe die Details zwischen 25 und 50% stehen (ungefähr anhand des Balkens im Optionsmenü geschätzt), Wasserdetails aus, natürlich ohne AA, und theoretisch kann ich so die Sichtweite aufs maximum drehen, damit es (für mich!!) akzeptabel läuft - wäre da nicht meine sich überhitzende (weil wahrscheinlich schlecht gekühlte) Graka, wegen der ich hier ja schoneinmal einen Thread geöffnet habe (morgen mache ich den PC mal auf und teste dann nochmal)! Mit anderen Worten bekomme ich bei der Sichtweite Grafikfehler! Bei Sichtweite auf 50% gehts dann aber!


----------



## Bf2razor (2. April 2006)

Yo, ich hab nen AMD64 3700+, 2 GB RAM, und eine 6800 GT und das Spiel läuft bei mir in gehobener mittlerer Detailsufe ( 800x600; HDR) mit 20 -30 FPS, find ich ziemlich enttäuschend. Ich hab mir gestern erst mal ne 7900 GT bestellt, ob das was hilft ?


----------



## daCarter (2. April 2006)

Bf2razor am 02.04.2006 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Yo, ich hab nen AMD64 3700+, 2 GB RAM, und eine 6800 GT und das Spiel läuft bei mir in gehobener mittlerer Detailsufe ( 800x600; HDR) mit 20 -30 FPS, find ich ziemlich enttäuschend. Ich hab mir gestern erst mal ne 7900 GT bestellt, ob das was hilft ?



etwas auf jeden fall  zocks ja auch mit ner 7800gtx geht eigentlich obwohls besser sein könnte


----------



## FetterKasten (2. April 2006)

Also mit meiner Hardware hab ich jetzt alles so eingetsellt:

Auflösung: 1280x1024
Grafikqualität: Mittel
Bäume: voll
Schausp: voll
Gegestände: voll
Objekte: voll
Gras: voll
Distanz sehen: voll
Detail Entfernung: Aus
Entfernte Gebäude und Bäume sind nicht anklickbar (wegen Detail Entfernung aus)
Innere Schatten: voll
Äußere Schatten: voll
Körperschatten: Aus
Grasschatten nicht anklickbar
Laubwerkschatten: An
Schattenqualität: Aus
Spiegelndes Licht: voll
Bloom: An
Wasserdetail: Normal
Wasserspiegelungen: An
Wasserverdrängung: An
Fensterspiegelungen: An
Blutspritzer: Hoch
und AA: Aus

Kann alles flüssig spielen, gibt nur manchmal kleine Ruckler, die aber nicht stören, weil man immer noch alles perfekt steuern kann.


----------



## theeRAT (3. April 2006)

Hallo Leute, habe ein dringliches Anliegen!!

Muss mir (da mir mein Rechner eingeht) ein neues System kaufen und meine CPU-Wahl ist auf die X2 4200+ gefallen. Wird diese ausreichende Leistung erbringen? Würde sie im Notfall auch OCen, aber wird das notwendig werden?  

restl. relev. HW: GeForce 7900GTX und 2GB RAM

Greetings,
theeRAT


----------



## theeRAT (4. April 2006)

theeRAT am 03.04.2006 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, habe ein dringliches Anliegen!!
> 
> Muss mir (da mir mein Rechner eingeht) ein neues System kaufen und meine CPU-Wahl ist auf die X2 4200+ gefallen. Wird diese ausreichende Leistung erbringen? Würde sie im Notfall auch OCen, aber wird das notwendig werden?
> 
> ...




Kommt schon Leute.... möchte mir nicht gleich 'ne falsche/zu schwache CPU zulegen....


----------



## daCarter (4. April 2006)

prozzi opteron 170 + nen guten air kühler(zahlman) ausser du hats ne wakü
den kriegste locker auf 2700mhz damit isser schneller als nen fx 60 (und ist ebenfalls nen dualcore)
graka x1900xtx oder x1900xt 
ram reichen normal 1 gig da 2 gig lediglic h die ladezeiten schrumpfen lassen aber ingame bringts 0


----------



## perry1965 (4. April 2006)

theeRAT am 04.04.2006 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> theeRAT am 03.04.2006 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi

Also ich habe einen A64 3200+ und wollte mir schon einen 4000+ zulegen, da mir die Zweikernprozzis noch zu teuer sind. Hab aber jetzt meinen 
3200+@2400 MHZ getaktet und das sogar mit Boxed-Kühler. Wird nicht wärmer als 47° im Dauerlast (3 Std. Oblivion zocken). 
Hab jetzt den Prozzikauf hintenan gestellt, da ich jetzt praktisch die Leistung eines 3800+ habe, und das genügt (+ 7800 GTX, 2GB RAM) um flüssig alles auf Hoch zu spielen.
2048x1024, Gras in der ini auf 130,  Mod für bessere Texturen in der Ferne,
die ini auf 2 GB RAM angepasst, Bilder im voraus rendern auf 0. 
Läuft auch aussen fast immer über 30 Frames.
Nur in den Städten an manchen Stellen (kommt auch darauf an wie man steht) falle ich auf 20 Frames zurück, aber das nur sehr kurz und stört eigentlich nicht.
Innen läuft es immer flüssig.
Die einzigen Ruckler die ich habe, sind die beim nachladen, wenn wieder ein neuer Abschnitt geladen wird.
Selbst bei den Aussenkämpfen mit zwei Gegnern habe ich derzeit noch keinen Frameeinbruch festgestellt.

Falls ich einen  Prozzi benötigen sollte, würde ich auf die neuen von AMD, die im Juni kommen sollen warten, weil dann fallen auch wieder die Peise für die Zweikerne.

Und wenn ich günstig einen 4000+ bekommen sollte, würde ich sofort zugreifen.

Gruß perry


A64 3200+@2400
Asus A8N SLI deluxe
2 GB RAM
7800 GTX


----------



## Zubunapy (4. April 2006)

perry1965 am 04.04.2006 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> theeRAT am 04.04.2006 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo kriegt man besagte Mod für bessere Texturen her?

Und: Warum bringt AF bei Obl gar nix???


----------



## perry1965 (5. April 2006)

Zubunapy am 04.04.2006 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> perry1965 am 04.04.2006 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guck mal hier (schaut in der Ferne wirklich besser aus und kostet praktisch keine Performance)

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=41&bid=362&tid=4542731&page=39

perry


----------



## tom (7. April 2006)

first am 16.03.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> KAEPS133 am 16.03.2006 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig angemerkt.
Nichts gegen AMD CPUs, die sind schon sehr gut, aber es ist nicht drin, was draufsteht.
Alle AMD CPUs, von 3000+ bis 4800+ sind alle uebertaktet und liefern viel weniger GHz als man glaubt.
Allerdings ist ein Bus von 2000 schon eine erstaunliche Zahl, obwohl ich darueber nicht allzuviel weiss, wie ich zugeben muss.
Viel Spass beim ausprobieren mit Oblivion.
Ich spiele mit Intel Petium F 3.2GHz(real), 2Gb Ram und einer GForce 7900GTX 526mb, und es gibt neben aller Grafikpracht trotzdem kleine Ruckler bei 1024x786.
Ich denke das liegt ganz einfach am Spiel, und den noetigen Ladephasen, denn selbst wenn ich "distance landscape" ausschalte, ruckelt es immernoch genauso wie im eingeschalteten Modus.
Vielleicht gibt es ja bald einen patch dafuer.
Der automatische Systemcheck hat mich jedenfalls auf "mittel" mit einer Aufloesung von irgendetwas UNTER 800x600 eingestuft. 
Kaum zu glauben, aber ich komm schon klar damit.
Das ist nicht wirklich nervend.
Ich spiele trotzdem mit 1024x786 und habe die gleichen zeitweiligen Ruckler wie bei der empfohlenen niedrigen Aufloesung.
Ich frage mich nur, mit welcher Technik diese Leute getestet und optimiert haben.
Vista? ......mit anderer Systemstruktur?
Have Fun.


----------

